# Generico Has Arrived!!!!!



## OLE4Life

Get psyched. Everyone.











http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/13806/breaking-news-el-generico-at-nxt-event-with-mask


----------



## VegaQB

Retire Rey, get the f out Sin Cara! We have a new & better underdog right deree


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

This is great news. Seriously. 

You know what would make me one seriously happy camper? 

Having Generico and Kassius Ohno run into RAW together. Don't know, it just sticks out as a bad ass idea to me.

I'd be marking out.


----------



## Londrick

Good thing they let him keep his mask. Would've been stupid otherwise.


----------



## truk83

J2D said:


> This is great news. Seriously.
> 
> You know what would make me one seriously happy camper?
> 
> Having Generico and Kassius Ohno run into RAW together. Don't know, it just sticks out as a bad ass idea to me.
> 
> I'd be marking out.


I was saying the same thing myself. I wouldn't mind if these two paired up in NXT instead of Kruger, and Ohno.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

My only hope is that he's used well and he can use at least the majority of his moveset. All the best to him.


----------



## XFace

For a second i mixed up the name of the lucha for a pun on chris jerichos face return.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Awesome news. Generico deserves every bit of success he gets in the WWE. I'm hoping WWE uses him correctly. So excited to see what the future holds for Generico in the WWE.


----------



## 777

With mask. :mark:


----------



## Shelter

I'm so happy that he is keeping his mask, I was already thinking that they would take it off.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

So this guy is apparently quite good. Time will tell if he's the next Daniel Bryan or if he's the next Colt Cabana. People are hyping this guy like Mr. Kennedy when he was first brought in. Look what happened to him. 

Still, I'll root for any Canadian.


----------



## Alim

I wonder if we'll see the BRAINBUSTAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH in the WWE


----------



## dxbender

Lets hope WWE doesn't do what they did to Del Rio, to him too(wrestled abit in developments with the mask on,but then WWE removed it). Did he keep the same name or what?


----------



## RiverFenix

I believe he's going to be doing a military gimmick. Lieutenant General Eric Coe is his ring name or L.Gen Eric Coe for short.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

Great news. Although this doesn't particularly mean Generico is keeping that mask or any mask at all - you never know what'll happen. It's a good sign though.


----------



## Last Chancery

Someone definitely needs to spill the beans on his new ring name. But this is amazing news regardless.


----------



## Kratosx23

Not too surprised he kept the mask, they seem to be willing to let people who acquired a fanbase on the Indies do what they're known for, just with a different name. Now we'll find out he's been re-named Max Vaughn or some shit.


----------



## manoverboard1619

This has made my night ole!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jammy

:mark:

Generico is amazing, and I don't even watch indy stuff regularly.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Of course he'll keep the mask. Does anyone really doubt that? Without the mask he's just a skinny pale ginger kid, what would WWE gain with that?


----------



## dxbender

Tony Tornado said:


> Of course he'll keep the mask. Does anyone really doubt that? Without the mask he's just a skinny pale ginger kid, what would WWE gain with that?


Sheamus little brother gimmick....


----------



## Sephiroth

Fingers crossed for Jacques Gonzales


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I believe he's going to be doing a military gimmick. Lieutenant General Eric Coe is his ring name or L.Gen Eric Coe for short.


If he acts like Damien Lewis in Homeland then I'll pay to see him.


----------



## Duke Silver

The thought that we might one day see Generico vs. Bryan on WWE TV is almost too much. vs. Punk, or Jericho. Oh god.

I'm really happy for the guy. Generico is awesome.


----------



## dxbender

El Cuñado said:


> The thought that we might one day see Generico vs. Bryan on WWE TV is almost too much. vs. Punk, or Jericho. Oh god.
> 
> I'm really happy for the guy. Generico is awesome.


And knowing WWE....it'll happen on WWE Main Event or Saturday Morning Slam


----------



## Sephiroth

El Cuñado said:


> The thought that we might one day see Generico vs. Bryan on WWE TV is almost too much. vs. Punk, or Jericho. Oh god.
> 
> I'm really happy for the guy. Generico is awesome.


Claudio vs. Generico


----------



## Duke Silver

Holy shit, that one completely slipped my mind. Yes!

Generico vs. Henry has to happen as well.


----------



## Hoxsfan206

Never followed the dude. Any videos on his moveset or best matches? Does he have any good mic skills? Scouting report please.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, El Generico, Evan Bourne, Justin Gabriel, PAC and Kofi Kingston yet no Crusierweight Title


----------



## joeysnotright

How exciting! I hope for big things in Generico's future.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Great to see that he's keeping his mask.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

He is definitely keeping the mask. I bet that is the only reason he is signed. Without his gimmick he would be a pale ginger who is good in the ring. That is his gimmick and it should not be changed. Also I could see the ole chants going over in WWE if Generico debuts in WWE tv. He should keep his name El Generico, I doubt they will give him a name name like Terrance Oil. He will either keep El Generico or get something like El Luchador or something.


----------



## Lord Stark

JoseBxNYC said:


> Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, El Generico, Evan Bourne, Justin Gabriel, PAC and Kofi Kingston yet no Crusierweight Title


It sounds like they are gonna go ahead with that Crusierweight show provided they get the WWE Network up. 

It's awesome they let him keep his mask(for right now anyway). I think a bigger issue is whether or not his moveset is going to take a hit.


----------



## 777

The fact that his identity is hidden by the mask opens up all kinds of opportunities for him within the company as well. Think of all the extras who are needed to take bumps, faceless cameramen, timekeepers, refs and the like. He could find viable work within the company for a substantial amount of time if he so chooses.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Spinebustaaaa


----------



## Ham and Egger

OLE! I hope he get's onto NXT soon.


----------



## obby

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

OLE

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## itssoeasy23

I haven't much of this guy, but it's cool to see indy wrestlers get to the WWE. 

Lets just hope everything works for him. I think he'll be a success based on his mask and gimmick alone, but you never know.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Gerry Rico
Ricky Geller
Ellis Genery


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> He is definitely keeping the mask. I bet that is the only reason he is signed. Without his gimmick he would be a pale ginger who is good in the ring. That is his gimmick and it should not be changed. Also I could see the ole chants going over in WWE if Generico debuts in WWE tv. He should keep his name El Generico, I doubt they will give him a name name like Terrance Oil. He will either keep El Generico *or get something like El Luchador or something.*


I would be perfectly fine with this! El Luchador would be great and still fit his gimmick! The biggest concern I have is if he gets to still use the BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!! because I have a feeling WWE won't let him and will rape him of that and many more of his moves!


----------



## s i Ç

_http://imgur.com/a/KaAwd Someone posted this over at a website with more pics of him at ringside with Brodus. So glad that he's already in NXT and hope they keep his gimmick._


----------



## THANOS

lp2xxx said:


> _http://imgur.com/a/KaAwd Someone posted this over at a website with more pics of him at ringside with Brodus. So glad that he's already in NXT and hope they keep his gimmick._


Thanks for those!


----------



## Zeppex

Damn, never realized until now that he uses the same mask as the mexican wrestling legend Octagon.


----------



## Messiah

lp2xxx said:


> _http://imgur.com/a/KaAwd Someone posted this over at a website with more pics of him at ringside with Brodus. So glad that he's already in NXT and hope they keep his gimmick._


Awesome, So stoked for Generico.


----------



## Rah

Zeppex said:


> Damn, never realized until now that he uses the same mask as the mexican wrestling legend Octagon.


They're pretty different. He was given a mask to wear back in ~2006 that was Octagon's mask before quickly changing it.


----------



## Yamada_Taro

:cheer with his mask !!!!







:hmm: Alot of these moves are downright dangerous in WWE's sense, and will never be allowed. But yeah, he is here and this fantastic. :faint: 


Now I just hope that Super Dragon and Samuray Del Sol will follow and then we will be able to have one Lucha Libre monster stable (Chimaera, Super Dragon, Samuray Del Sol).


----------



## Chismo

Congrats to Generico, and good move they let him keep his mask.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I don't care if his moves are watered down cause that's a given especially his brainbusters but character wise, WWE need to let him be what he has been for the past 10 years!! If it doesn't work then go ahead and change him up but you gotta give El Generico a chance.


----------



## DOPA

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE :mark:

Glad he is keeping the mask.


----------



## Certified G

Very nice to see him over at NXT. Hopefully he keeps his mask all the way over to WWE tv. Maybe he'll get to use the "El Local" name that Ricardo Rodriguez has been using at NXT?

Let's hope he gets called up to the main roster soon, there's no doubt in my mind he'll get over in no time if he keeps most of his character traits.


----------



## DaftFox

It's been a while since I last saw him but he looks a bit more toned than before.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Never saw the mask coming, KUDOS to the WWE staff for doing this! This is so awesome.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

To those mentioned him keeping the mask, I wonder if that was a reason he was signed and/or if he actually would only sign if he kept the mask as he created his own gimmick pretty much.

He could have a bad name and it will still be great. Anything along similar lines of El Generico would be great. Even something as daft as El Gen or Normalico haha.

I'm very interested in what they do with him.

Strange way to debut him. I don't watch NXT unfortunately, will this be on their tv show?


----------



## Punkhead

JoseBxNYC said:


> Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, El Generico, Evan Bourne, Justin Gabriel, PAC and Kofi Kingston yet no Crusierweight Title


Don't forget Tyson Kidd.

It's awesome. I hope he stays with his name.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Got to keep his mask?


----------



## GothicBohemian

(Y)

That he's keeping the mask gives me hope that his character will survive the transition to WWE fairly intact. Yes, his moveset is going to have to change but others before him have worked around that successfully. He's smart, talented and creative enough to come up with acceptable replacements for the iffy stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

With a tear in my eye...this is the greatest day in my life.


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Algernon

WM 31 is going to look like an ROH card.


----------



## KingCrash

Good sign but it doesn't mean he'll get to keep when/if he shows up on NXT tv.


----------



## dxbender

Algernon said:


> WM 31 is going to look like an ROH card.


Since when are Cena,Rock,Lesnar,HHH(aka,the main draws for WM31 most likely) from ROH....


----------



## Cookie Monster

No way can I see HHH being at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Algernon said:


> WM 31 is going to look like an ROH card.


And that's not a bad thing.



KingCrash said:


> Good sign but it doesn't mean he'll get to keep when/if he shows up on NXT tv.


Please don't squash my hopes. :sad:


----------



## Obfuscation

Algernon said:


> WM 31 is going to look like an ROH card.


Circa 2005-2008. That's kind of the best thing to hope for.


----------



## tbp82

dxbender said:


> Since when are Cena,Rock,Lesnar,HHH(aka,the main draws for WM31 most likely) from ROH....


Love the above post. 


With that being said I expect Punk and Cesaro to be major parts of wrestlemani 31 barring some unforseen problem (injury, suspension etc) not sure if Bryan, Ohno, or Generico will be a *major* part but might be a part.


----------



## RDEvans




----------



## Bel Air

They should really bring back the Cruiser-weight title.


----------



## RDEvans

Bel Air said:


> They should really bring back the Cruiser-weight title.


This. WWE has so many talented cruiserweights like Gabriel Kidd and Hunico that are barely on TV or being used as jobbers and not to their potential. With most of the cruiserweight guys they may be signing soon like Samuray Del Sol Adam Cole Sami Callihan Okada and Ricochet it would make t sense to bring back the title.


----------



## xFinalCountdown

In my opinion, if WWE doesn't let him do the brainbustuhhh it would be stupid. They let Taker do the tombstone (Sure he's been doing it for a number of years and im sure one little thing wrong could mess a dude up) so I'm sure they'd let Generico do a brainbuster. :generico


----------



## dxbender

xFinalCountdown said:


> In my opinion, if WWE doesn't let him do the brainbustuhhh it would be stupid. They let Taker do the tombstone (Sure he's been doing it for a number of years and im sure one little thing wrong could mess a dude up) so I'm sure they'd let Generico do a brainbuster. :generico


That's completely different...

Undertaker has been with WWE for over 2 decades, Generico is just a new star who'll be forced to do what WWE tells him to do, or else he's fired.

And undertakers tombstone(the modified version as of several years ago) doesn't even have the superstars head come close to touching the ground. Their head is like a foot above his knees once he drops.


----------



## sXeMope

Really great to see he has the mask. Hopefully that stays. If I remember correctly, Del Rio wore the Dos Caras, Jr. Mask in FCW a few times but ended up unmasking. I hope Generico is another "Paul Heyman" guy in the sense that someone with power wants Generico as Generico, not some gimmick that creative thought up. (The same way Heyman wanted Punk, hence saying "Heyman guy" even though Heyman doesn't have any power anymore).

I wonder if Vince could use CM Punk's connections to get The Bouncing Souls to let them use "Olé!"


----------



## HiddenViolence

Great news. Haven't seen a huge amount of his work. But I've seen enough to see how talented he is and he will be liked by kids and adults alike in the WWE.


----------



## Flux

BITW

:generico


----------



## Hawksea

Wrestlemania 31
Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose 
Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
Attendance = 127

Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


:favre2

Hawksea talks about his hero CM Punk in a thread which has nothing to do with CM Punk.

SHOCK HORROR.


----------



## Cyon

Since they let him keep the mask, I'm assuming he's going in with the "El Generico" name?


----------



## Hawksea

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :favre2
> 
> Hawksea talks about his hero CM Punk in a thread which has nothing to do with CM Punk.
> 
> SHOCK HORROR.


It does have some correlation with the thread topic. Look again.

I really really fear for this industry now.


----------



## BornBad

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


Gonna be a better match than Cena vs Rock 2 and their 5 moves of doom


----------



## Big Booboos

holy fuck. it's finally happening <3 :generico :generico :generico :generico :generico


----------



## Stanford

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


You're a terrible poster. Try changing.


----------



## Asenath

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


Why do you hate good wrestling & fun?


----------



## Londrick

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


That would be awesome. Definitely better than the crap we're getting this year.


----------



## DA

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = *127*
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


Add one more to that attendance because *I* would go to see that :heyman

Anxiously waits and hopes for more people to follow this post with "AND ME" and "ME TOO" in some kind of cool revolution type thing like you'd see on TV


----------



## The One

I didn't keep up with him in the indies, but I am excited about this guy. Lets just hope the WWE properly utilize him.


----------



## Kratosx23

Hawksea said:


> Wrestlemania 31
> Main Event = CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose
> Venue = St. Luke's High School Gym, Greenwich, Connecticut
> Attendance = 127
> 
> Good luck with that Vince........ fpalm


And the 127 that attend for that excellent main event will be MUCH better fans than the casual sheep such as yourself who go along with everything they're told to like and cheer for bad poop jokes and irrelevant, long winded stories about crackheads.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Hawksea said:


> *It does have some correlation with the thread topic. Look again.
> 
> I really really fear for this industry now.*


Explain?


----------



## RenegadexParagon

:mark: Fucking awesome news!

I'm gonna need to start watching NXT again :mark:


----------



## Londrick

DwayneAustin said:


> Add one more to that attendance because *I* would go to see that :heyman


Me too. I'd walk to Connecticut from California to watch that.


----------



## Obfuscation

The reactions towards the knucklehead who had to try and spin this into a negative are quite wonderful.

40,000 people thinking Rock vs Cena II means something or 127 who would see a new, fresh feud that would probably be 1000x more engrossing? Yeah, I think everyone in here has the right mindset.


----------



## LeCutlock

wHo the fuck is this aNd wHy should I care? Another masked piece of shit this time with a gAy name? wOw. wHo would have thought. Jokes. Look forward to hIs debut on tHe MAiN Roster where he'll do pretty good, and be a contender for tHe world title, but never win it because then he would become rEy Mysterio.


----------



## obby

LeCutlock said:


> wHo the fuck is this aNd wHy should I care? Another masked piece of shit this time with a gAy name? wOw. wHo would have thought. Jokes. Look forward to hIs debut on tHe MAiN Roster where he'll do pretty good, and be a contender for tHe world title, but never win it because then he would become rEy Mysterio.


i hope this fools no one. the odd usage of caps is a bit original, though

Troll Rating - 3/10, would not bang


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

saw this news posted on /wooo/ earlier....yes. I frequent /wooo/


----------



## jayjames

Please, for all that is pure, keep the damn mask on Generico.


----------



## Certified G

Maybe they'll change his gimmick once he debuts on NXT tv shows. Kassius Ohno wrestled in his Chris Hero gear when he just arrived in NXT..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Time to do work.


----------



## truk83

I have a weird feeling El Generico may actually boom in the WWE. I know that sounds a bit far fetched, but he brings a sense of nostalgia for adults, but still has that kid appeal to him. He is by far one of the best workers in the game today, and his masked character is going to be a huge marketing figure. In the most awkward of ways the WWE may have just signed a potential money maker here. This would not surprise me considering how well this character is played out, and El Generico has marketed himself rather well. Move over Cena this guy may sell more T-shirts than you, and I seriously think this average Joe looking wrestler we all know as El Generico may be a huge hit.


----------



## AliiV

Yamada_Taro said:


> :cheer with his mask !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm: Alot of these moves are downright dangerous in WWE's sense, and will never be allowed. But yeah, he is here and this fantastic. :faint:
> 
> 
> Now I just hope that Super Dragon and Samuray Del Sol will follow and then we will be able to have one Lucha Libre monster stable (Chimaera, Super Dragon, Samuray Del Sol).


Surely 5:53 and 5:56 are botches :banplz:


----------



## SHIRLEY

Algernon said:


> WM 31 is going to look like an ROH card.


Hate to say we told you so...


----------



## kopitelewis

http://www.pwmania.com/el-generico-...ow-photo-rock-wraps-hero-filming#.UTlXFDASwoM


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

Heard he's using his name at the moment - Rami Sebei.

Unmasking him was a poor choice.


----------



## RiverFenix

Oh the irony! El Generico becomes generic.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

RIP


----------



## Derek

I just died a little inside when I saw that picture.


----------



## x78

It doesn't mean he'll debut like that on NXT, they're probably just trying things out.


----------



## KingCrash

Knew it was going to happen but still a little disappointing.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

x78 said:


> It doesn't mean he'll debut like that on NXT, they're probably just trying things out.


Strongly doubt it. 

I agree with the others. WWE just made El Generico very generic. 

He's done. Damn shame too. Don't know why WWE can't just let wrestlers carry on with their indie gimmicks.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Pathetic.

Why take strengths away from superstars that come through the indies?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Terrible choice to do that, El Generico was his gimmick and it worked. Is WWEs ego that big that they must change everything around? I wonder why they hired him, if it wasn't for the gimmick. He is skilled, but without the mask he looks like a skinny Sheamus.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Wait, so without his mask he's worthless? People were hyping this guy, saying he was a good wrestler and had some charisma and was genuinely a funny guy. Take his mask away and he's done? 

Doesn't he have his wrestling ability? Doesn't he have his charisma? Can't he still be a good comedic figure? Is he completely ruined just because he lost his mask? Surely there's more to him than that. 

Ye Gods, I took the piss out of this guy when everyone was hyping him up but why give up on him now? If he's half as good as everyone has claimed he is, then he should be able to bounce back.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wait, so without his mask he's worthless? People were hyping this guy, saying he was a good wrestler and had some charisma and was genuinely a funny guy. Take his mask away and he's done?
> 
> Doesn't he have his wrestling ability? Doesn't he have his charisma? Can't he still be a good comedic figure? Is he completely ruined just because he lost his mask? Surely there's more to him than that.
> 
> Ye Gods, I took the piss out of this guy when everyone was hyping him up but why give up on him now? If he's half as good as everyone has claimed he is, then he should be able to bounce back.


The fuk are you talking about? It's like telling Macho Man to stop using his Macho Man gimmick and then laughing at him going "HAHAHAHAH YOURE NOT THAT GOOD WITHOUT IT LUUUULZ!!!!1one".


----------



## KO Bossy

Derek said:


> I just died a little inside when I saw that picture.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

MTheBehemoth said:


> The fuk are you talking about? It's like telling Macho Man to stop using his Macho Man gimmick and then laughing at him going "HAHAHAHAH YOURE NOT THAT GOOD WITHOUT IT LUUUULZ!!!!1one".


Don't ever compare the Macho Man with a glorified indy hack like El Generico. 

It's a different situation. While this is a set back does this guy even deserve a shot if he's not creative or good enough to make something else work? If he can't fit what the WWE wants then he doesn't deserve the spot. It's sad, but it's how things work.

As for the Macho Man, he more or less shed his gimmick during his feud with DDP on WCW, which was a solid story and feud. For his time he was charismatic enough and talented enough to make something else work.


----------



## rockdig1228

I think everyone is overreacting already - yes, we all know and love him as El Generico with the mask, but let it play out and see what happens. For all we know, maybe he requested to ditch the mask and try something different. He's certainly talented enough to succeed without the gimmick he's used for years, but it would have been fun to see in WWE.


----------



## Korvin

Why do they keep unmasking everyone that goes through the doors? Oh that is right, they masked Ricardo so that no one knows it is him. They could have at least tried "El Generico" before unmasking the guy.

The reason why people are saying he is done is because WWE is crap with coming up with gimmicks. Most gimmicks that are working today are those that was established before they arrived in the WWE. "El Generico" was at least something... and now without the mask the guy looks just like any generic guy who is being wasted on the b, c, d or whatever shows. Generico has talent and has potential, BUT i think that people just fear that his talent alone wont get him to be used wisely by WWE. He needs something to make him stand out... and using a mask was at least something other than "just another generic high flyer" (hi Bourne).

Ill wait and see how this turns out though. Maybe they will mask him again before he gets moved to the main roster or actually come up with something else creative.


----------



## KO Bossy

Warrior said:


> Terrible choice to do that, El Generico was his gimmick and it worked. Is WWEs ego that big that they must change everything around? I wonder why they hired him, if it wasn't for the gimmick. He is skilled, but without the mask he looks like a skinny Sheamus.


Yeah, its that big. Don't forget, this is the company that took the two hottest OVW stars in the early 2000s and turned them into S&M fetish guys called the Basham Brothers, which killed their careers. Or took some of the best Cruiserweights from WCW in Juventud and Psicosis, and another excellent Cruiserweight in Super Crazy, and made them ride around on lawn mowers and be Mexican stereotypes. Or took Matt Bloom, who excelled in Japan as Giant Bernard, and brought him back, painted Japanese characters on his face and made him a Samurai-esque Japanese lord who became jobber to the stars and now teams with a dancing black man and his valets.

Its nothing new, but...fuck, you'd think they'd learn. They HATE it when people get over on their own, and will purposely set out to repackage them in a WWE way as if to say "fuck you and your popularity, now we control you." Talk about shooting themselves in the foot, they just waste so much money due to their own pig headed behaviour. Same way they booked Brock to lose at ER just so Vince could wave his dick at Dana White to say WWE > UFC, while Dana just ignored him, continued putting out great shows and making a killing, and also continuing to convert WWE fans to UFC. Who's laughing now, Vinnie.


----------



## antoniomare007

My only hope is that they realize he's not going anywhere without a mask. 

Either that or they made him have a new mask and he's waiting for one.


----------



## Stanford

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, its that big. Don't forget, this is the company that took the two hottest OVW stars in the early 2000s and turned them into S&M fetish guys called the Basham Brothers, which killed their careers. Or took some of the best Cruiserweights from WCW in Juventud and Psicosis, and another excellent Cruiserweight in Super Crazy, and made them ride around on lawn mowers and be Mexican stereotypes. Or took Matt Bloom, who excelled in Japan as Giant Bernard, and brought him back, painted Japanese characters on his face and made him a Samurai-esque Japanese lord who became jobber to the stars and now teams with a dancing black man and his valets.
> 
> Its nothing new, but...fuck, you'd think they'd learn. They HATE it when people get over on their own, and will purposely set out to repackage them in a WWE way as if to say "fuck you and your popularity, now we control you." Talk about shooting themselves in the foot, they just waste so much money due to their own pig headed behaviour. Same way they booked Brock to lose at ER just so Vince could wave his dick at Dana White to say WWE > UFC, while Dana just ignored him, continued putting out great shows and making a killing, and also continuing to convert WWE fans to UFC. Who's laughing now, Vinnie.


You're such an insider. Wanna date?


----------



## Alim

El Generico was such a wonderful character. He would be a perfect replacement for Rey Mysterio. He had a mask that could sell, natural charisma, and a great moveset. He would have gotten over very fast.

Too bad all that is now down the toilet.


----------



## Asenath

BRB. Rending my garments, putting on sackcloth and ashes. Might tear at my hair, might not.


----------



## Honey Bucket

It's disappointing, but there's an awful lot of belly aching going on here from just one picture. As someone else said they may just be trying things out first (using him as a jobber to get the feel of a WWE ring/environment before unleashing him under the hood for real) or perhaps he demanded to ditch the mask (highly unlikely but stranger things have happened).

Either way it's early days and we all know that WWE are a bunch of jackasses when it comes to trying to create their own success and sabotaging the work of others but at least give it a chance yeah? If all this talk of him being 'finished' because of a simple costume change are true then maybe he isn't the worth the time after all.


----------



## Mr. Giraffe

Damn this sucks...regardless of mask or no mask even the trunks instead of his signature tights makes me sad. Hopefully this is just testing the water. We won't know for sure if he keeps the Generico character or not until he receives his new name and has a profile on the NXT site, at least hopefully.


----------



## PacoAwesome

You know the saying "If it isn't broke, don't fix it"? WWE tends to say fuck you to that saying on a daily basis. Hopefully, they put the mask back on him or something. If they don't, they are truly putting their egos over making the right decisions.


----------



## birthday_massacre

GetStokedOnIt said:


> Heard he's using his name at the moment - Rami Sebei.
> 
> Unmasking him was a poor choice.


Since when does the WWE let any wrestler compete under their real name? I am sure when he gets called up he will have his mask. It would be stupid for them to unmask him. I am sure HHH wouldnt let it happen.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

The renowned grappler competed under his real name, Rami Sebei.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What is this? I don't even....


----------



## Brad`

This is just like the Scotty Goldman situation all over again imo. The reason why I think people are mad is because WWE is kinda wasting his time so speak because he could have stayed on the indies doing his thing that people loved to watch but now he's another guy in FCW/NXT/WWE. The gimmick was working and could have worked in WWE if they would have gave it a chance but now it's just another un-masked guy. On the other side of that we don't know if Generico knew before he signed that he was going to drop the gimmick or not and if he ok with it then as fans we need to respect his decision on it.


----------



## obby

No mask?

Disgusting. I'm actually serious.

RIP El Generico


----------



## Tarfu

Here's a better pic:










Not sure if I approve of this madness.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Well this is probably one of their worst decisions ever. No exaggeration. This man could have went from selling boatloads of merch to now looking like a jobber. There is very little hope imo.


----------



## TAR

I can already see it coming, he's gonna be a jobber.


----------



## SeanWrestling

They unmasked him?! Why am I not surprised? It's the WWE.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

There were Ole! chants at the last NXT show and they do this?! Fucking fuck FUCK FUUUCK.


----------



## obby

He looks SO fucking unmarketable without the mask. He's doomed.


----------



## Aficionado

I guess his mask is an equivalent to Samson's hair? These pictures from an NXT house show tells us he was hired as an enhancement talent because without his mask he can't utilize his natural charisma and wrestling skills. Poor guy... 

Hypothetical: If he does continue his WWE career sans mask and manages to capture a decent amount of popularity despite it, would you still think WWE made a mistake?


----------



## BrendenPlayz

He's done.


----------



## AntMan

TheAussieRocket said:


> I can already see it coming, he's gonna be a jobber.


Yeah because he wouldn't be otherwise, right? The highest El Generico could get in WWE is Santino/Zack Ryder level. WWE would pigeonhole that gimmick.


----------



## SeanWrestling

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wait, so without his mask he's worthless? People were hyping this guy, saying he was a good wrestler and had some charisma and was genuinely a funny guy. Take his mask away and he's done?
> 
> Doesn't he have his wrestling ability? Doesn't he have his charisma? Can't he still be a good comedic figure? Is he completely ruined just because he lost his mask? Surely there's more to him than that.
> 
> Ye Gods, I took the piss out of this guy when everyone was hyping him up but why give up on him now? If he's half as good as everyone has claimed he is, then he should be able to bounce back.


What's the chances the WWE will use this guy as a serious wrestler and not as a comedic wrestler who will at most win either the US or IC title before being used as a jobber the likes of Santino Marella and Zack Ryder? Look at him. Even the most diehard El Generico fan will tell you, without the mask, this guy looks like an average Joe at best. And yes he does have charisma and he is a good wrestler, one of the best in the World, but what the chances he will be a future WWE World champ instead a guy who WWE just hired because he is a good wrestler and can help the Ryback's and John Cena's of the World with their in-ring work? If I'm wrong, I will be the first to admit it, but I know the WWE and I know in-ring skill is one of their least concerns. Then again, they have been signing some of the best on indies lately and look at Daniel Bryan's career in WWE so far. He looks like an average Joe too and have accomplished so much in the few years he's been with the company. The company is under new management now with Triple H in charge and maybe, just maybe they are starting to care about in-ring skill more but I'm afraid they will always fall back into their ways and ultimately push the muscleheads instead of the workhorses.


----------



## Deebow

WWE signs one of the most unique talents on the indy scene, only so they can take away what makes him unique. Yep, typical WWE bullcrap.


----------



## just1988

VegaQB said:


> Retire Rey, get the f out Sin Cara! We have a new & better underdog right deree


*Generico is not better that Rey Mysterio. Not to take anything away from him but Mysterio is probably the top 5 workers in the world on his day. 

On terms of Generico, I cannot wait to see him working in the WWE. The thought of Pac, him and KO joining the main roster is mouth watering.*


----------



## THANOS

just1988 said:


> *Generico is not better that Rey Mysterio. Not to take anything away from him but Mysterio is probably the top 5 workers in the world on his day.
> 
> On terms of Generico, I cannot wait to see him working in the WWE. The thought of Pac, him and KO joining the main roster is mouth watering.*


Everyone has a right to an opinion but I'd say Generico's body of work holds up against Rey's and probably beats his any day of the week. Generico, imo, is a much more well rounded worker than Rey has ever been and incorporates more psychology than Rey has ever used.


----------



## Chismo

Okay, first time seeing Generico without the mask, and my life is "ruined" now. Fuck me for entering this thread, fuck WWE for being stupid as a doorknob, fuck Generico for being a spineless bum, and fuck everything.

RIP El Generico. I don't know who that guy is.


----------



## Dallas

THANOS said:


> Everyone has a right to an opinion but I'd say Generico's body of work holds up against Rey's and probably beats his any day of the week. Generico, imo, is a much more well rounded worker than Rey has ever been and incorporates more psychology than Rey has ever used.


I fully agree. Can't remember seeing Generico have a bad match. Rey's body of work is more high profile, but Generico's is just more impressive.



JoeRulz said:


> Okay, first time seeing Generico without the mask, and my life is "ruined" now. Fuck me for entering this thread, fuck WWE for being stupid as a doorknob, fuck Generico for being a spineless bum, and fuck everything.
> 
> RIP El Generico. I don't know who that guy is.


I feel like this too. Heartbroken about seeing under the mask. Not just because he looks like generic FCW guy with a beard to be "interesting", but because it's ruined Generico.


----------



## bme

More dissapointed in the company failing once again to think out of the box. Couldve had an awesome heel luchadore in Hunico also but we got a thug instead.


----------



## Genking48

Oh jesus christ, "They unmasked Generico, my life is ruined, he'll never be anything, waa, waa, waa, my vagina hurts" get a fucking grip, if you didn't expect them to unmask him then you were delusional, they're probably just trying things out with him, could be coming up with something new, a new mask of something entirely else, you haven't even seen him on tv or anything, you don't even know how they tend to use him, I don't even remember but I guess it was like this with any indy star being hired.

Way to stay positive guys


----------



## frankrott

Excellent freak outs here.


----------



## DOPA

Only WWE would be stupid enough to strip away the one thing that makes Generico marketable to casuals fpalm.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Tarfu said:


> Here's a better pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I approve of this madness.


Dear God...


----------



## Quasi Juice

It's not even that bad actually.


----------



## seabs

*Disappointing but expected. 

Some of the reactions are amusing. It's a shame and very silly on WWE's part to make him drop the best character in the world today (no exaggeration) but it's still the same guy and he's still a great worker. He isn't doomed. Yes it won't be the same and he would have been much better keeping the character and the mask but it's still the same guy and the same excellent worker. If this is the long term direction for him in WWE then yeah it limits his potential but he isn't fucked or has no chance of being more than an enhancement talent. *


----------



## Jammy

FUCKING DROPPED

i'll wait and see, expectations have been lowered though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Huh. Well, as about the insane uber mark for the guy as one could be I'm not surprised. Don't understand it, but it is what it is. Talent remains and if the push comes I can't say I'll give a damn at the end of the day. It was his known image of course. Not to mention the money to be found in a new masked star who could get over and be reliable _(looking at you Mr. Sin Cara who is a total bust.)_ Original persona done away with is the only reason I can see this happening. Del Rio got his masked removed too. Only nobody put up a big stink b/c he wasn't known by the majority like Generico is.

Whatever I guess. If he becomes a mega star in WWE then that's all I personally care for.


----------



## PlayaTaylor

Why did WWE tease us with putting him in a mask with Brodus Clay, a few weeks back. What was the point if they was going to do this?


----------



## ToddTheBod

Asenath said:


> BRB. Rending my garments, putting on sackcloth and ashes. Might tear at my hair, might not.


But say Generico DIDN'T wear mask, I'd bet someone backstage would be like "Hmm..wonder what that guy would look like with a mask?"


----------



## EmbassyForever

this is awful


----------



## Tony Tornado

I still think he'll be using a mask. If he doesn't I don't even know what to say. It'll be one of the most ridiculous decisions ever made.


----------



## Xchamp

Stupid morons. They just can't stand it when someone gets popular on their own, can they?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

They've raped and killed El Generico...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Seabs said:


> *Disappointing but expected.
> 
> Some of the reactions are amusing. It's a shame and very silly on WWE's part to make him drop the best character in the world today (no exaggeration) but it's still the same guy and he's still a great worker. He isn't doomed. Yes it won't be the same and he would have been much better keeping the character and the mask but it's still the same guy and the same excellent worker. If this is the long term direction for him in WWE then yeah it limits his potential but he isn't fucked or has no chance of being more than an enhancement talent. *





HayleySabin said:


> Huh. Well, as about the insane uber mark for the guy as one could be I'm not surprised. Don't understand it, but it is what it is. Talent remains and if the push comes I can't say I'll give a damn at the end of the day. It was his known image of course. Not to mention the money to be found in a new masked star who could get over and be reliable _(looking at you Mr. Sin Cara who is a total bust.)_ Original persona done away with is the only reason I can see this happening. Del Rio got his masked removed too. Only nobody put up a big stink b/c he wasn't known by the majority like Generico is.
> 
> Whatever I guess. If he becomes a mega star in WWE then that's all I personally care for.


Seabs & Cody speaking sense. It'll be a shame if this is their chosen direction and they decide to keep him maskless, since his physique which is by no means impressive was improved by the mask since it added a layer of intrigue and mystique to the guy. It'll be a crying shame if we never get to see Generico as he was for years since it was a perfect character for a PG company and one who was easily relatable and sympathetic, but the talent in the guy is still there to make the best of a disappointing situation.



THANOS said:


> Everyone has a right to an opinion but I'd say Generico's body of work holds up against Rey's and probably beats his any day of the week. Generico, imo, is a much more well rounded worker than Rey has ever been and incorporates more psychology than Rey has ever used.


Sorry, I really like Generico and considered him one of the brighter spots on a disappointing indy scene post Danielson, Joe, Punk, Nigel & Aries leaving for higher ground, but he doesn't touch Rey for me. Rey's the better seller, bumper, timer of offence, has worked countless guys of technique, size and ability and gotten tremendous results (Generico to his credit did much the same, but I find Rey has done better of the two in this regard) and has had a stretch of consistency that is frightening post '05. The fact Mysterio adapted around '05-'06 as his body began to break down and he lost the blistering speed and agility he had in WCW and in '02 and began to implement a smarter structure in his matches to make up for the slowly waning athleticism and agility is highly commendable.

Generico also doesn't have a match that touches the Eddie 6/23/05 Smackdown match, the Halloween Havoc '97 match vs Eddie or the GAB '04 match vs Chavo. This isn't a disservice to Generico, who is super in his own right and one of the better babyfaces the indy scene has ever had, but he doesn't touch Rey to me. Rey's incredible and his body of work and adjustment as he got older puts him up on a higher pedastal to me.


----------



## Duke Silver

I don't like where this is going but I'm willing to keep an open mind. Generico will be down in NXT for 6+ months, so there's plenty of time to put the mask back on. Management are probably just evaluating every option at the moment. 

I certainly hope he keeps the gimmick, and I believe he stands a much better chance of "making it" if he does, but like others have said, the talent is there regardless. It's how WWE chooses to use that talent that really matters at this point.


----------



## Chismo

WOOLCOCK said:


> Sorry, I really like Generico and considered him one of the brighter spots on a disappointing indy scene post Danielson, Joe, Punk, Nigel & Aries leaving for higher ground, but he doesn't touch Rey for me. Rey's the better seller, bumper, timer of offence, has worked countless guys of technique, size and ability and gotten tremendous results (Generico to his credit did much the same, but I find Rey has done better of the two in this regard) and has had a stretch of consistency that is frightening post '05. The fact Mysterio adapted around '05-'06 as his body began to break down and he lost the blistering speed and agility he had in WCW and in '02 and began to implement a smarter structure in his matches to make up for the slowly waning athleticism and agility is highly commendable.
> 
> Generico also doesn't have a match that touches the Eddie 6/23/05 Smackdown match, the Halloween Havoc '97 match vs Eddie or the GAB '04 match vs Chavo. This isn't a disservice to Generico, who is super in his own right and one of the better babyfaces the indy scene has ever had, but he doesn't touch Rey to me. Rey's incredible and his body of work and adjustment as he got older puts him up on a higher pedastal to me.


I think Rey Rey is the most outstanding WWE 2002-2012 wrestler, but he deteriorated after 2006, with only exceptions being the Punk and Jericho (and maybe Ziggler) series. And few random matches. My biggest gripe with Rey's work is how big guys like Taker, Kane, Wight etc. had to sell for him like they're Billy Kidman or Tajiri. Generico's work is/was much more versatile and adjustable. That's not a knock-off on Rey Rey, though, the booking is to "blame".

The Steen Wolf, Claudio and Sekimoto 16CG matches are better than those.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Eh, horses for courses. But I consider the 6/23/05 Eddie match to be the best TV match the company has ever done and definitely don't think Generico has a match close to it. Both are great babyface workers who know how to play off of a crowd and work even the most basic opponent into a structure that keeps a crowd invested..but I just think everything Generico does Rey does so much better. Selling, bumping, timing, making the comeback the magnus opus of the match, just everything. The Finlay matches in '06-'07, the Cena Raw match from '11 after MITB, the Henry matches in '06, working in the tag team w/ Kidman in '03, the on and off Tajiri matches in '03-'04, the Raw Chamber at NWO '09 where Mysterio basically brought structure, selling and a dynamite babyface performance that took the match to amongst being one of the better Chamber matches, his week to week TV matches against people like Mcintyre, Gallows and heck even the IC Title match vs Morrison on Smackdown which despite being a match I'm not as high on as others is still a great babyface/babyface title match that elevated Morrison and put him over without having to make either one a subtle heel.

I'm still yet to see the Steen Wolf encounter but I'm just struggling to see Generico having a match close to Mysterio's best. I can sort of see the logic about bigger guys having to sell for him, but wrestling as a whole is built on some serious discrepancies and I find Mysterio one of the better guys at accepting his size and working in that regard to compensate for this small stature and not trying to be someone he clearly couldn't be. Also, as much as I adore him a lot of Generico' stuff could be flubbed and look pretty tame, particularly his strikes. He was a good enough bumper, seller and overall worker to compensate for that, but I just disagree he laps Rey by considerable distance as others are stating.

Should point out I'm in no way calling anyone wrong for saying Generico > Mysterio, since they're entitled to their own opinion and can't be wrong in that regard. I do think the notion that Generico is comfortably better than Mysterio career vs career is naive though, especially since Mysterio's consistency and longevity is what people often cite as being amongst his greater accomplishments.


----------



## Dudechi

SeanWrestling said:


> What's the chances the WWE will use this guy as a serious wrestler and not as a comedic wrestler who will at most win either the US or IC title before being used as a jobber the likes of Santino Marella and Zack Ryder? Look at him. Even the most diehard El Generico fan will tell you, without the mask, this guy looks like an average Joe at best. And yes he does have charisma and he is a good wrestler, one of the best in the World, but what the chances he will be a future WWE World champ instead a guy who WWE just hired because he is a good wrestler and can help the Ryback's and John Cena's of the World with their in-ring work? If I'm wrong, I will be the first to admit it, but I know the WWE and I know in-ring skill is one of their least concerns. Then again, they have been signing some of the best on indies lately and look at Daniel Bryan's career in WWE so far. He looks like an average Joe too and have accomplished so much in the few years he's been with the company. The company is under new management now with Triple H in charge and maybe, just maybe they are starting to care about in-ring skill more but I'm afraid they will always fall back into their ways and ultimately push the muscleheads instead of the workhorses.


I don't think he had a chance to win a WWE championship with or without the mask


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Well he made his debut as Rami without the mask
http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_69196.shtml 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva

Rami is a shit name.


----------



## Coffey

Pappa Bacon said:


> Well he made his debut as Rami without the mask
> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_69196.shtml


Fuck.


----------



## rbfshr

All but confirms it.


----------



## Michael Christie

PlayaTaylor said:


> Why did WWE tease us with putting him in a mask with Brodus Clay, a few weeks back. What was the point if they was going to do this?


Trolling the IWC ofc.


----------



## rockdig1228

Da Silva said:


> Rami is a shit name.


...That's his real name.


----------



## Shelter

Maybe they are trying to see how he works out of his comfort place and they will give him his mask back after a while. Maybe ;_;. 
He's cute but with that gear he looks like the ultimate generic CAW.


----------



## tbp82

Shelter said:


> Maybe they are trying to see how he works out of his comfort place and they will give him his mask back after a while. Maybe ;_;.
> He's cute but with that gear he looks like the ultimate generic CAW.


He's cute but with that gear he looks like the ultimate generic CAW

you called him a "generic" CAW. Please tell me I'm not the only one who sees the irony in that.


----------



## Azuran

This topic is great. Always nice to see the WWE completely shitting on indie marks. The first few pages of excitement followed by all the disappointment a couple of weeks later is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Itami

Why does it feel like he's being tortured by making him take his mask off?  

They could be only testing though. Who knows.


----------



## Dudechi

How many guys "make it" using the gimmick that they started with in the lower level companies?

Hardly any.

But if you're a fan of his, be honest.....

Was "El Generico, pale skinny white guy in a mask" ever going to contend for a top title? I you truly want him to have a shot at being a main eventer in the WWE he needs something better. And also needs to get bigger. It's WWE, not indies... WWE is what it is. He didn't have to sign with Vince.

That's just the truth.


----------



## Shelter

tbp82 said:


> He's cute but with that gear he looks like the ultimate generic CAW
> 
> you called him a "generic" CAW. Please tell me I'm not the only one who sees the irony in that.


----------



## Max Mouse

Tarfu said:


> Here's a better pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I approve of this madness.





No mask, future jobber.... oh well fun while it lasted....


----------



## s i Ç

_I don't get the hate about him not wearing his mask, obviously he isn't going to use his character he made in the WWE machine without forking over 'rights' to it and if he got canned tomorrow they'll own it so he'll go back to the indy's named something else or use a different mask. Either way let's all wait and see how this plays out maybe they are just testing the waters and he'll use another mask another name.

Or everyone can just tweet HHH/Stephanie/Vince on twitter about it enough and maybe they'll reconsidering  lol_


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i'm pretty sure he's going to be masked again, maybe he's waiting on a new wrestling attire?

wwe didn't signed the wrestler, they signed the luchador since that's what they're into lately.


----------



## Saxihype

Maybe they are creating a brand new mask for him? Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Coffey

Dudechi said:


> How many guys "make it" using the gimmick that they started with in the lower level companies?
> 
> Hardly any.
> 
> But if you're a fan of his, be honest.....
> 
> Was "El Generico, pale skinny white guy in a mask" ever going to contend for a top title? I you truly want him to have a shot at being a main eventer in the WWE he needs something better. And also needs to get bigger. It's WWE, not indies... WWE is what it is. He didn't have to sign with Vince.
> 
> That's just the truth.


Not every guy that WWE signs need to be a main eventer wearing the WWE title. Nor do all the fans expect that from every person. When WWE signed Sin Cara, people weren't looking for ways to change him up to make him into a main eventer.

El Generico as El Generico would have been perfectly fine in the midcard having good matches with the likes of guys like Cesaro, Sandow, Ziggler & Rhodes.


----------



## Flux

My life is fucking ruined. I went six years being a HUGE El Generico fan not knowing what he looked like underneath the mask, and now I know.  I DIDN'T WANT TO KNOW DAMMIT


----------



## GothicBohemian

So the Generico character was dropped? I can't say that I'm surprised. Like most, I was hoping he'd continue as he was but many outside gimmicks don't survive the transition to WWE. I'm happy for him having this chance so I won't complain until I've seen a reason to. He may well get over fine without the mask, and if he doesn't then it's possible he didn't sign the Generico name off to the WWE and can pick that role back up if he's ever back working other places. 

I'm going to stay optimistic for now.


----------



## Aficionado

Would be even funnier to see this thread if a new masked character were to debut with Rami underneath it. Who's to say Rami made the same decision Ohno did by keeping his Indy character as something to fall back on if or when their WWE careers come to an end? It's not ridiculous to think that moving up to the big leagues would make a guy want to turn the page in such a way. If Rami has the talent to make the Generico character work on the Indies, he'll be okay under any name or gimmick he is given in WWE. Mask or no mask.


----------



## RDEvans

They could always give him the EL Local gimmick


----------



## AntMan

Da Silva said:


> Rami is a shit name.


Did you just say his real name is shit? I bet he and his parents would disagree.


----------



## sXeMope

I REALLY hope they're testing stuff out and he will eventually re-use the Generico character before he debuts on TV. He's a great worker, but I feel he would be more successful as Generico than as whatever they could give him unmasked. I mean, look at his indy career. He's as PG of a character as you can get, yet he had grown men chanting "Ole!" like children. He's a really special worker in that respect. I realize that maybe he wanted to keep the Generico gimmick/name in case WWE doesn't work out, but he always could have made slight changes to the attire and been given a new name. Similar to what they did with Mistico


Also, isn't it incredibly how he unmasked and became incredibly generic, yet as El Generico he was unique?


----------



## Stanford

AntMan said:


> Did you just say his real name is shit? I bet he and his parents would disagree.


I think he meant as a wrestling name. A real name isn't necessarily suitable for a wrestling name, especially if that name is virtually unknown in the wrestling community. 

There's a reason Shawn Michaels never went by Michael Hickenbottom.


----------



## The Lady Killer

THANOS said:


> Everyone has a right to an opinion but I'd say Generico's body of work holds up against Rey's and probably beats his any day of the week. Generico, imo, is a much more well rounded worker than Rey has ever been and incorporates more psychology than Rey has ever used.


lol what


----------



## AntMan

The Lady Killer said:


> lol what


I know I don't get it either.


----------



## AntMan

Stanford said:


> I think he meant as a wrestling name. A real name isn't necessarily suitable for a wrestling name, especially if that name is virtually unknown in the wrestling community.
> 
> There's a reason Shawn Michaels never went by Michael Hickenbottom.


Yeah I can see that. It just came off as funny to me.


----------



## Deebow

It sucks that Generico lost his mask, but that doesn't take away from his in-ring work. Also, if there is any positive to this story, from the pictures I saw, he seemed to be tagging with Kassius Ohno vs. The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Deshad C.

Dudechi said:


> How many guys "make it" using the gimmick that they started with in the lower level companies?
> 
> Hardly any.
> 
> But if you're a fan of his, be honest.....
> 
> Was "El Generico, pale skinny white guy in a mask" ever going to contend for a top title? I you truly want him to have a shot at being a main eventer in the WWE he needs something better. And also needs to get bigger. It's WWE, not indies... WWE is what it is. He didn't have to sign with Vince.
> 
> That's just the truth.


Troof. 

"El Generico" works in the indies but in the WWE he'd just be a comedy act. Now, if that's what he wants then cool, but I'm not so sure.

Plus, with the WWE trying to build it's Latino base around Del Rio i doubt having a white pasty guy running around talking in broken spanglish works to that end. Seems kind of silly.

Dude is talented enough to hold his own without the mask imo.


----------



## THANOS

The Lady Killer said:


> lol what





AntMan said:


> I know I don't get it either.


If you diagree that's fine but to add ridiculous input like that doesn't do your arguments any favors. I've seen all of El Generico's best matches, along with Rey's with Guerrero, Malenko, Psychosis, his wwe work, etc.. And reasonably believe El Generico is a much more well rounded worker.


----------



## The Lady Killer

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-s...418-generico-has-arrived-16.html#post15062162

He said it better than I ever could so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## VINT




----------



## the fox

is this Kassius Ohno with him?
new tag team?


----------



## TankOfRate

well fuck

Generico being a bit of a babe is a totally unexpected (yet welcome) development.

I ain't gon' be mad if he stays maskless, just sayin'. His look atm is actually quite... well, nice. I think he'll be fine, as long as he gets to keep his goofy persona.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Someone on my fb post this;










That's how I learned he was unmasked, and prettu deceiving, imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

What languages can Generico speak - English, French and Spanish? Is there others? What nationality is "Sebei" - Has to be Middle Eastern ancestrally I would guess.


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> well fuck
> 
> Generico being a bit of a babe is a totally unexpected (yet welcome) development.


I was not expecting it. Also, can I say that the chest hair on some of the new guys is a look I very much enjoy?


----------



## CM Buck

Not marketable? Remember Husky Harris? That wasnt marketable. Bo dallas isnt marketable. Im dissapointed but the dude looks like the kind of guy artsy girls would find cute. Hell he looks like Mitch from Modern Family and his attractive. His not done. Give it a chance and stop bitching. Its not like his talent is in his mask.


----------



## RKing85

Wish they hadn't unmasked him, but I am not surprized that they did. It's what the WWE does.


----------



## AntMan

THANOS said:


> If you diagree that's fine but to add ridiculous input like that doesn't do your arguments any favors. I've seen all of El Generico's best matches, along with Rey's with Guerrero, Malenko, Psychosis, his wwe work, etc.. And reasonably believe El Generico is a much more well rounded worker.


First of all, I don't think comparing Rey and Generico is a good idea. Mainly because they are so different. I need to watch more Generico stuff but I watched his matches with Daniels over the TV title and didn't like them. The matches were built around Generico's comebacks, and that works if you're invested in the character, but if you're a guy who had just started watching ROH like me, then you won't be into it. 

I don't think I'm in a position to be truly fair to Generico because I have seen so few of his matches. I will say that he was obviously able to connect to the ROH fanbase, so good for him. I had no desire to see him again after those matches with Daniels.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only reason they were compared next to one another is b/c they both wear masks. What riveting breakdowns. Other than that there is no need for a comparison. Both are excellent workers. Mysterio wins overall - his tenure assists him without even going into the overall details of his talent. Not a slight towards Generico in any, way shape, or form. Mysterio beats MOST workers in the history of the sport. Generico is close though. I'll give him that. On a personal note I even prefer Generico. Of course, that isn't the point here. Career spanning talent is. Generico is in his prime and Mysterio is in his final chapter. It's where things are at today.


----------



## Eclairal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIJtBZyYcdY

I'm wondering what Ross has to say now ....


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> I was not expecting it. Also, can I say that the chest hair on some of the new guys is a look I very much enjoy?


I know right? It's nice that not everybody is doing that "replace all body hair with baby oil" thing these days. Some different looks here and there is refreshing.


----------



## llamadux

Never knew under that mask was such a stud. damn


----------



## RiverFenix

If Santino is gimmicked from Italy, Jindar Mahal from India and both are born and raised Canadians, maybe Generico will be booked from elsewhere since he can speak many languages. What nationality is "Sebei"?


----------



## DisturbedOne98

You'd think HHH would have pushed to keep the old gimmick. He's kept most of the other indie stars gimmick integrity on point, so why not Generico? 

It would be kind of cool if he had this unmasked gimmick and then 'discovers' the mask, cape etc.. and starts to slowly transform into El Generico on TV. A way to maybe help WWE casuals understand him more. That's all the optimism I have though lol.


----------



## RDEvans

They could always make him like the hurricane where he is one time Rami Sebei mild mannered canadian wrestler and another time EL Generico the Generic luchador


----------



## DisturbedOne98

RDEvans said:


> They could always make him like the hurricane where he is one time Rami Sebei mild mannered canadian wrestler and another time EL Generico the Generic luchador


Yeah, this could work too. Either way, wishful thinking.


----------



## Natsuke

For the people who wonder why I and a lot of others mark for indy wrestlers, it's simple.

The WWE is absolutely shit when it comes to developing talent from scratch.


----------



## Smoogle

RKing85 said:


> Wish they hadn't unmasked him, but I am not surprized that they did. It's what the WWE does.


Surprised Mistico was able to keep his mask


----------



## THANOS

AntMan said:


> First of all, I don't think comparing Rey and Generico is a good idea. Mainly because they are so different. I need to watch more Generico stuff but I watched his matches with Daniels over the TV title and didn't like them. The matches were built around Generico's comebacks, and that works if you're invested in the character, but if you're a guy who had just started watching ROH like me, then you won't be into it.
> 
> I don't think I'm in a position to be truly fair to Generico because I have seen so few of his matches. I will say that he was obviously able to connect to the ROH fanbase, so good for him. I had no desire to see him again after those matches with Daniels.


Well I'll explain why I feel the way I do about Generico. If you watch Genrico work with a big guy like Kevin Steen you'll see him take that match to heights you rarely see when smaller guys work with big guys. Now Genrico and Steen are of similar height but the weight disparities are tremendous, and making kevin steen look that amazing is the stuff that true future legends are made of. Steen is a good worker himself and is no Brodus Clay but Generico makes him look like he's Taz or Vader. His series with Steen and many others including Low Ki, Ibushi, Strong, Cesaro, and many more are absolutely amazing and you should check them out!


----------



## irishwarrior

He should debut on TV (maskless) as a local wrestler and get squashed for the first week but then week after week he can keep coming back to try and earn the contract. He could be unsuccessful for weeks and then they could do a vignette where he goes home and does a promo about how this is all he wants but he's just not good enough and then he walks off-screen and the camera falls on the Generico mask. We could see him fairly briefly the next week with the mask in hand, looking deep in thought then the next week we are told that Remi has been given one final chance and out comes Mark Henry as his opponent. OLE!! And out comes El Generico. Henry can beat on him before Generico rolls him up and finally earns a contract.

I think that'd be a pretty cool way to introduce the Generico character. Sucks that he'll likely be without the gimmick on TV but the possible face team with Ohno may make up for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VLR

Maybe they've just took the mask off him because they're making their own new mask for him and don't it to be ruined at house shows?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

VLR said:


> Maybe they've just took the mask off him because they're making their own new mask for him and don't it to be ruined at house shows?


No.

Why would they take the old mask off just because they were making a new one? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

He probably took the mask off because they didn't want to have another masked wrestler around at least until his debut


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I wouldn't be surprised if they put the mask back on him. Seems more like a placeholder at the moment because I can't imagine they'll debut him as "Rami Sebei", his own name, they don't own it obviously, and it's not a catchy enough own name (like a "Brock Lesnar" is, his name but works perfectly as a wrestling name) so they're probably just testing stuff or maybe trying to play down the El Generico character type stuff for the time being. 

Then again he may also just be Rami Sebei and look like a local talent that Ryback spent months running through.


----------



## Asenath

. . .mask or no, he'd still be ten times the wrestler Ryback is.


----------



## RDEvans

If WWE wanted to appeal to kids and adults they should have kept the mask, it makes me afraid that if WWE signed Samuray del Sol they'd unmask him too


----------



## RDEvans

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...-rowan-nxt-live-03-08-2013_sport#.UT96DdaG2So

footage of Ohno and "Sebei" vs Wyatt Family.


----------



## Randy Ravishing

> Surprised Mistico was able to keep his mask


 They wanted to build up the new Rey Mysterio, that's why he kept his mask.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...an-nxt-live-03-08-2013_sport#from=embediframe

Here you go!


----------



## kespineira11

if the mask is on when he debuts then this is the best news ive heard about WWE in a while


----------



## Zοso

I'm sick of hearing about the mask. Who cares about the mask???


----------



## Coffey

Zοso;15611994 said:


> I'm sick of hearing about the mask. Who cares about the mask???


Pretty much...everyone that knows him, I would reckon? I mean, it kind of is his whole persona. Starting over from scratch kind of sucks, ya know? Bringing in a new guy, that you hired while working his current gimmick, and taking away his mask doesn't _always_ work like it did with Alberto Del Rio.

Without his mask, El Generico looks like Grizzly Redwood.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Zοso;15611994 said:


> I'm sick of hearing about the mask. Who cares about the mask???


Obviously a whole fuck-ton of people on here, and I'm one of them. It gives Generico a character and makes him stand out. Otherwise, he's just another little white guy who is really good at wrestling, a role already filled by guys like Bryan, Kidd, Gabriel, etc...


----------



## truk83

Calm down folks. What he is doing in NXT means nothing. He can still debut in the WWE with a mask, most of those fans will not know the difference. Most people aren't even watching NXT. This is proof. He will wear a mask when they call him up.


----------



## Prayer Police

His new name should be "Le Générique", the Québécois Lutteur.
Qui!!!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Prayer Police said:


> His new name should be "Le Générique", the Québécois Lutteur.
> Qui!!!


Dolan pls


----------



## Bryan D.

El Generico without the mask looks like...generic.


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy...an-nxt-live-03-08-2013_sport#from=embediframe
> 
> Here you go!


Tnx. 



> I'm sick of hearing about the mask. Who cares about the mask???


I do. The mask is what made him so special. Rami is a great wrestler, he's even a great talker, but his gimmick is what really makes him so special. El Generico is probably one of the greatest face characters of all time.


----------



## RiverFenix

When will he get his NXT/WWE ring name? PAC wrestled as Ben Satterly(his ream name) a couple of times before becoming Adrian Neville. I'm still hoping for a military gimmick for him, "Gen. Eric Coe".


----------



## Tarfu

Mr.Guerrilla said:


> Rami is a great wrestler, he's *even a great talker.*


Can't vouch for that. Granted I haven't heard him speak out-of-character (he remained Generico when I shook the guy's hand and complimented his mucho bueno match - HA, SUCK IT GUYS!!!), but I've been under the impression that English isn't his first language and Kevin Steen was his translator as a fellow French speaker. 

But what do I know, might be he blows up a pipebomb right in my face as I least expect it.


----------



## ceeder

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When will he get his NXT/WWE ring name? PAC wrestled as Ben Satterly(his ream name) a couple of times before becoming Adrian Neville. *I'm still hoping for a military gimmick for him, "Gen. Eric Coe".*


That sounds exactly like what WWE will do with him. What a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## vanishrap

I hope he won't be there for two or three years. And I want to see him masked in future with nickname "Gen. Eric O"


----------



## Moonlight_drive

adrian_zombo said:


> Obviously a whole fuck-ton of people on here, and I'm one of them. It gives Generico a character and makes him stand out. Otherwise, he's just another little white guy who is really good at wrestling, a role already filled by guys like Bryan, Kidd, Gabriel, etc...


So we don't need him at all? Just put a mask on Kidd


----------



## RiverFenix

Given the next set of tapings is tonight, I assume we'll get his debut tonight.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the next set of tapings is tonight, I assume we'll get his debut tonight.


They don't even have a profile for him up yet though. I'm hoping he debuts as well, but I hope WWE has a character in place for him so he doesn't debut like a jobber, like Woods.


----------



## RiverFenix

According to some tweets from the tapings tonight, Generico wrestled in a dark match, without mask again and his new ring name is.... Highlight below to see it






Sammy Sane


----------



## Honey Bucket

^

hil1

You just have to laugh really. There is no other conceivable response.


----------



## Death Rider

Seriously? That is his name? Wow.....


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe the reports just misheard or we're being trolled by the powers that be or something. 

Maybe it was Sammy Hain, and he'll be a wrestling Wiccan, this generations Papa Shango.


----------



## RDEvans

DO we have any pics of Generico from the dark match yet?


----------



## joeysnotright

That fucking name...
I love the guy, and wish him all of the success in the world.
Sammy Sane though:lamar


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Sammy Sane? Well, it is subject to change. Remember Roman Leakee?


----------



## Duke Silver

Why not just go with Ian Sane? :ex:


----------



## Aficionado

So what is wrong with Sammy Sane? Not generic enough for ya?


----------



## CactusJamie

From what I've read, El Generico wrestled his first NXT match with the mask, but apparently the second match was maskless, which is a real shame. That is one wrestler who knows how to make the most of a masked persona. I love the promos he did with Beef Wellington and Colt Cabana! And that farewell speech from Montreal was classic. Though apparently his final indie match was actually in Calgary with the Stampede crew. Would have loved to been there for that one. Calgary has excellent crowds. And also curious if Ted Hart has smartened up over the years lol.


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Combat Analyst

Sad WWE dropped the ball on someone who has the same talents as Rey Mysterio


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe




----------



## Nuski

Alden Heathcliffe said:


>


is that Seth Rogan?


----------



## CactusJamie

Olé... I guess...  He has a lot of moves, I wonder how they'll decide which 4 they'll let him use?


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Modern said:


> is that Seth Rogan?


Nope, that's Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal.


----------



## geraldinhio

Sydal/Generico in the same ring again. :mark: When did this happen? Anyone have a link? So many dream matches Generico could be in even on NXT. Give me Neville and Generico again in the same ring and watch them blow people's minds. I still have to get over the fact they unmasked him but just keep reminding myself it's the same Generico who's possibly the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Tarfu

DoradaFan said:


> Nope, that's Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal.


:aries2


----------



## THANOS

Modern said:


> is that Seth Rogan?


:lol he does kind of look like him now that you mention it! Give him a stoner gimmick and we're practically there!



CactusJamie said:


> Olé... I guess...  He has a lot of moves, I wonder how they'll decide which 4 they'll let him use?


Yeah  which four... Let's see they'll probably ban him from using the BRAINBUSTAAAH!!, the half n half suplex, the regular brainbuster, and probably the Double pumphandle lifted and dropped into a vertical suplex powerbomb! So basically they will kill all of the moves he's known for ! Typical WWE


----------



## DisturbedOne98

He kiiiind of looks like a skinnier Steen ironically.


----------



## CactusJamie

Sammy Sane vs. Mojo Rawley is up on YouTube now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGxBrFGw06Y I won't ruin any surprises about his moveset lol


----------



## THANOS

DisturbedOne98 said:


> He kiiiind of looks like a skinnier Steen ironically.


Yeah he does a bit now that you mention it :lmao. Just dye his hair brown, sign Steen, and package them as the brothers of nightmares.


----------



## THANOS

CactusJamie said:


> Sammy Sane vs. Mojo Rawley is up on YouTube now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGxBrFGw06Y I won't ruin any surprises about his moveset lol


Tornado DDT fpalm. Fuck WWE! Fuck them up their stupid asses!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I do wish we could see a good Brainbuster in the WWE. Generico's looks very stiff, so I won't be surprised if they don't allow him to use it, but surely someone must be able to use a clean, somewhat protected variation.


----------



## MF25

I remember when Bryan Danielson's career was over after people found out his WWE name was going to be Daniel Bryan...


----------



## DisturbedOne98

MF25 said:


> I remember when Bryan Danielson's career was over after people found out his WWE name was going to be Daniel Bryan...


A bit of a stretch? That change was quite minor compared to what's happening with Generico. I'm not disagreeing with you either though lol.


----------



## KO Lariat

I don't mind Sammy new move set. He can't be doing half his moves anymore on the sheer fact it wouldn't make sense since he's a way smaller guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

Generico vs Bourne match? :mark:


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

I hope some how the entire crowd can chant Ole Ole Ole Ole in the WWE. I know if I go to any shows I'll be cheering that the entire time. Every time he goes for suplex I'll be going fanatic with BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Chismo

Dusty Rhodes announced on Twitter that Generico is gonna keep his mask! :mark:


----------



## 5*RVD

JoeRulz said:


> Dusty Rhodes announced on Twitter that Generico is gonna keep his mask! :mark:


Oh, what a lie!


----------



## xvampmanx

5*RVD said:


> Oh, what a lie!


already seen him wrestle with it so its true. the cake however is a lie.


----------



## Asenath

JoeRulz said:


> Dusty Rhodes announced on Twitter that Generico is gonna keep his mask! :mark:


. . .is this an April Fool's joke? Because if you make me cry. . .


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> . . .is this an April Fool's joke? Because if you make me cry. . .


Take a big guess, and look at who is posting it..


----------



## Combat Analyst

HayleySabin said:


> Generico vs Bourne match? :mark:


Rey Mysterio vs. El Generico-Ladder Match, Career vs Mask


----------



## Obfuscation

...ok.


----------



## truk83

I think you all are missing on the point that he can still debut in the WWE, but on the main shows come up with a mask. Most fans have no idea who this man is, or that he is even signed with the company. Does he even have a twitter account? lol. What he is, or does while down in NXT is irrelevant.


----------



## The CRA1GER

truk83 said:


> I think you all are missing on the point that he can still debut in the WWE, but on the main shows come up with a mask. Most fans have no idea who this man is, or that he is even signed with the company. Does he even have a twitter account? lol. What he is, or does while down in NXT is irrelevant.


I wouldn't say what he does in NXT is irrelevant, but a lot can still change from now and if/when he debuts on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## truk83

The CRA1GER said:


> I wouldn't say what he does in NXT is irrelevant, but a lot can still change from now and if/when he debuts on Raw or Smackdown.


I mean in terms of character enhancement. He could easily wear a mask once on the main show. Who he is now on NXT doesn't necessarily mean that will translate to the main shows.


----------



## TankOfRate

To be honest, people would have been upset with his name regardless of what it turned out to be. If he was Sammy Sane (or whatever it is) before and they gave him El Generico for NXT, there would have been crying left, right and centre about how they're burying him etc. It was the same for Danielson, same for Hero, same for Claudio, same for Moxley, same for Tyler Black and look how that's turned out. As far as names go, Sammy Sane is not even that bad. As long as he still gets to do his thing, he'll be fine. A year from now this will not even be an issue. Let his work speak for itself. Regardless of what name they give him, the limits put on his moveset, whether he's masked or not, as long as he's given time and opportunities, he will have no problems getting over and going places.


----------



## Stanford

MF25 said:


> I remember when Bryan Danielson's career was over after people found out his WWE name was going to be Daniel Bryan...


I don't.


----------



## Virgil_85

Alden Heathcliffe said:


>


Well, if they ever needs someone to play Sheamus' brother, they have their man.


----------



## nevereveragainu




----------



## Quasi Juice

He looks fine without the mask, he can still get very over with his moveset. To be honest his mask was pretty indy-riffic anyway.


----------



## 5*RVD

Can't wait until he's added to the main roster. There are countless matches involving him that I want to see.


----------



## nevereveragainu

Quasi Juice said:


> He looks fine without the mask, he can still get very over with his moveset. To be honest his mask was pretty indy-riffic anyway.


*dude, a mask is still a mask*

his gimmick is that he was a generic luchadore, its his whole identity

you gotta admit that's a lot more honest than most wwe gimmicks


----------



## Prayer Police

Generico smiley!!!! :generico


----------



## geraldinhio

Quasi Juice said:


> He looks fine without the mask, he can still get very over with his moveset. To be honest his mask was pretty indy-riffic anyway.


Nearly generic you could say. :generico

WWE missed the boat to sell a shit ton of merch. Generico was perfect for the PG environment. He could of went the route of Rey and then some. But hell, it is what it is and I think he's talented enough to make anything work like Bryan did.


----------



## THANOS

Quasi Juice said:


> He looks fine without the mask, *he can still get very over with his moveset.* To be honest his mask was pretty indy-riffic anyway.


Dude WWE aready botched his moveset like they did to Bryan, Punk, and Hero, so he doesn't even have that anynore . He finishes people with the tornado ddt and no longer does any of the unique moves he's known for.


----------



## birthday_massacre

THANOS said:


> Dude WWE aready botched his moveset like they did to Bryan, Punk, and Hero, so he doesn't even have that anynore . He finishes people with the tornado ddt and no longer does any of the unique moves he's known for.


You would think with HHH in charge now, he would let them keep their vast move sets.


----------



## birthday_massacre

vanishrap said:


> I hope he won't be there for two or three years. And I want to see him masked in future with nickname "Gen. Eric O"


They can bill him as Barry O's little brother


----------



## THANOS

birthday_massacre said:


> You would think with HHH in charge now, he would let them keep their vast move sets.


One would think that but I guess not! The same idiot who's banned most of the suplexes has banned brainbusters and limits movesets to 10 total moves fpalm. It's absolute lunacy to be honest! The Daniel Bryan I see today, whilst a great wrestler, is still nothing compared to the baddass brutalizer he was in ROH, because they removed his best signature moves (mma elbows, face stomps, cattle mutilation, regal plex, dragon plex, etc..)


----------



## Pappa Bacon

THANOS said:


> One would think that but I guess not! The same idiot who's banned most of the suplexes has banned brainbusters and limits movesets to 10 total moves fpalm. It's absolute lunacy to be honest! The Daniel Bryan I see today, whilst a great wrestler, is still nothing compared to the baddass brutalizer he was in ROH, because they removed his best signature moves (mma elbows, face stomps, cattle mutilation, regal plex, dragon plex, etc..)


Never understood the cattle mutilation ban. I hope TNA or some company gets it shit together and really compete with the WWE and not handcuff these amazing talents. Limiting them to only 10 fucking moves. If you had only 10 moves in the WWE just a few years ago you would be a fucking laughing stock. I hope one day Bryan and Punk will just go off for like 30 minutes and use everything they have and really make people take notice of what they have been missing out on all this time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Is... is he... he's not.. really called Sammy Sane now is he? 

Really?

Sammy Sane? _Sammy Sane?_ Even for WWE that is fucking pitiful.


----------



## RyanPelley

Virgil_85 said:


> Well, if they ever needs someone to play Sheamus' brother, they have their man.


He's a thin, Irish Seth Rogen. 

I hope he debuts in a smark city, with the mask, before unmasking to reveal himself as Bo Dallas.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Welp, they've already fucking ruined him. If they actually let him be El Generico once called up to the main roster though, I really hope he has his ole theme. Not the same without it.


----------



## reDREDD

They minimise movesets for two reasons

safety

and more importantly, its the style

wwe has always emphasised a smaller moveset for its wrestlers. and whether you like it or not, its track record proves it works


----------



## Novak Djokovic

How do you define that "it works"? I'm not being sarcastic or anything when I say that, I'm just curious as to what you mean.

With Generico, it almost seems like WWE have signed him with the sole intention of utterly ruining him. Even when he inevitably gets released and goes back to the independents the intrigue is kind of gone. His utter commitment to the El Generico sold it so well and now it's just like eh.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Novak Djokovic said:


> How do you define that "it works"? I'm not being sarcastic or anything when I say that, I'm just curious as to what you mean.
> 
> With Generico, it almost seems like WWE have signed him with the sole intention of utterly ruining him. Even when he inevitably gets released and goes back to the independents the intrigue is kind of gone. His utter commitment to the El Generico sold it so well and now it's just like eh.


I saw El Generico without the mask at an ROH Show before the event began. I recognized the beard and asked if that's who he was (I never even bothered to check if he had maskless pictures on the net). Sure thing it was him, didn't ruin the allure to me. El Generico is what I love. The gimmick is great, the way he performs in the ring is fantastic. I just like ti all around.


----------



## just1988

Novak Djokovic said:


> How do you define that "it works"? I'm not being sarcastic or anything when I say that, I'm just curious as to what you mean.
> 
> With Generico, it almost seems like WWE have signed him with the sole intention of utterly ruining him. Even when he inevitably gets released and goes back to the independents the intrigue is kind of gone. His utter commitment to the El Generico sold it so well and now it's just like eh.


*By saying cutting down the moveset "working" he means a fews things. Firstly, that it helps to create familiarity. For example, when you see him wrestle and he does the same 3-4 moves when setting up for the finish of a match it really helps to build up the anticipation and tell the story to the fan that the match is soon to be over. The fans start getting off their feet, holding their breath ready to cheer the win or boo him. Then if you throw a kickout into the mix is where you get the "ohhhh!" from the crowd.

Another thing it does is stops the whole "jack of all trades, master of none" thing that a lot of the indy guys have. They can do 100's of moves but very few of them are ever actually a master of any. Where as when you watch the WWE, somebody like John Cena just needs to learn 5-10 moves which he can repeat over and over again, to the point where he knows exactly what he's doing. How to work the move in the safest way for his body, how to work it the safest way for his opponents body and how to make it look most realistic. This not only adds to the entertainment value but it lengthens the careers of the guys because they're working a much safer style.

Thirdly it stops over-exposure of the moves and helps to tell a nice flowing story through the show. I've recently been watching the National Pro Wrestling Day shows and noticed the amount of finisher style moves that would be hit in each match (because all the guys were really trying to impress) really took away from the whole show because it sort of showed how the moves were pointless because they'd hit good looking moves but kick out from them. In the WWE they cut down on that massively so that each guy only uses one finisher styled move and a few signature moves which are there own. This helps to build up that anticipation through the show because as you get higher up the card, not only do you start to see the bigger stars but you see the more moves, the more kickouts making the higher guys seem that bit more entertaining and impressive.


As far as WWE hiring him to ruin him goes, that's just ludicrous. They obviously see the potential in him as a wrestler but didn't want him under the mask because that would have just made him an over-the-top character from the get-go, which usually fails. That's not to say that he may not fall into the comedy role further on in his WWE career but when it happens more naturally, it seems to work a lot more (Bryan, Santino being prime examples.)*


----------



## Obfuscation

The complaining in this thread is legendary. We're judging his moveset now after seeing what, one fancam match from him at a house show? When the knowledge is WWE always does this. It isn't a negative nor a positive. It is what it is.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I was being facetious when I said they signed him to deliberately ruin him.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Although the rest of that post was useful, I should point out. I know what you mean with the third point. I've seen a few matches outside WWE where it's like they just hit finisher after finisher and keep kicking out. 

I notice it in particular in Japanese wrestling, but considering I'm not overly familiar with the style there outside the couple of matches I've watched on YouTube I dunno if that's just part of their style in general.

I'm rambling.


----------



## TankOfRate

His name is Sami Zayn btw. https://twitter.com/ilikesamizayn



Pappa Bacon said:


> *Never understood the cattle mutilation ban.* I hope TNA or some company gets it shit together and really compete with the WWE and not handcuff these amazing talents. Limiting them to only 10 fucking moves. If you had only 10 moves in the WWE just a few years ago you would be a fucking laughing stock. I hope one day Bryan and Punk will just go off for like 30 minutes and use everything they have and really make people take notice of what they have been missing out on all this time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It wasn't banned. He decided not to use it because it's not a great TV move. He said something in an interview about it being awkward for TV angles because of the positioning etc. With the LaBell/Yes/No Lock, his face is on show and it looks more presentable, I guess. He's used the CM a few times before, though.


----------



## Asenath

Pappa Bacon said:


> I hope one day Bryan and Punk will just go off for like 30 minutes and use everything they have and really make people take notice of what they have been missing out on all this time.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would hope that they (or any of the other great technicians the WWE has snapped up recently) would put on a long-form match that showed off their storytelling abilities and not some spot-monkey kitchen sink approach to moves. They're two of the best, but a big part of the game is the psychology.


----------



## Genking48

Well I dunno what you people are talking about, Generico is in Mexico, he tweeted that the weather is quite beautiful, and you know, this NXT rookie apparantly got a twitter *@iLikeSamiZayn* so I don't know why you all keep linking them together, that's like saying Colt Cabana is Matt Classic.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Sami Zayn is better than Sammy Sane. His first tweet was rather funny. Some reports say that his promo work has been rather good, despite tht not being a core part of his original character. 

The former El Generico is now using the name Sami Zayn in WWE NXT. He has a new Twitter account at @iLikeSamiZayn and tweeted the following early this morning:

"Twitter eh? Since I have never ever been on Twitter before, I @hope I'm doing this #right. Hashtag new #to Twitter, hashtag figuring #it out"

Using eh? like a proper Canadian. I may like this guy after all.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zayn? So Generico is a One Direction fan?


----------



## DTD

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Zayn? So Generico is a One Direction fan?


I'm guessing there's a correlation?


----------



## Combat Analyst

Shouldn't the greatest wrestlers be able to work with a limited moveset? Look at HBK, He put on 2 consecutive classics with Undertaker @ Wrestlemania, and none of the movesets were overly complex, or in abundance.


----------



## RDEvans

Odd thing is he still posts from his ElGenerico account on twitter as well


----------



## RiverFenix

RDEvans said:


> Odd thing is he still posts from his ElGenerico account on twitter as well


Well he still owns the El Generico gimmick and can do what he wants with it in his spare time. He seems pretty focused on making sure El Generico is kept separate from Sami Zayn - probably because he has zero faith in the wwe handling him properly and wants to keep the El Generico character relevant as a fall back option he could go right back into without missing any paychecks. It makes a lot of sense given the wwe goes out of their way to own everything about the Sami Zayn character that he protects what he has/owns.


----------



## RiverFenix

DTD said:


> I'm guessing there's a correlation?


One of the members name is Zayn - same spelling ie not Zain or Zane.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One of the members name is Zayn - same spelling ie not Zain or Zane.


Sami Zayn, Justin Gabriel, Seth Rollins and Evan Bourne make a new One Direction based stable in the WWE.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well he still owns the El Generico gimmick and can do what he wants with it in his spare time. He seems pretty focused on making sure El Generico is kept separate from Sami Zayn - probably because he has zero faith in the wwe handling him properly and wants to keep the El Generico character relevant as a fall back option he could go right back into without missing any paychecks. It makes a lot of sense given the wwe goes out of their way to own everything about the Sami Zayn character that he protects what he has/owns.


^Couldn't have said it better.

For everyone who keeps saying that WWE 'ruined him' - we don't really know for sure the circumstances behind his unmasking, but I've said numerous times that it might have been by Generico's own choosing. Plus, with the way he went out in PWG with his speech, I'm not really sure why anyone expected him to show up in WWE as the same character.


----------



## RDEvans

from Zayn's twitter

@iLikeSamiZayn For those wondering, I am indeed wrestling at #Axxess! #WrestleMania is a special time, looking forward to catching up with fans & friends!


----------



## NexSES

Tinkerbell said:


> Well I dunno what you people are talking about, Generico is in Mexico, he tweeted that the weather is quite beautiful, and you know, this NXT rookie apparantly got a twitter *@iLikeSamiZayn* so I don't know why you all keep linking them together, that's like saying Colt Cabana is Matt Classic.


^^^ This



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well he still owns the El Generico gimmick and can do what he wants with it in his spare time. He seems pretty focused on making sure El Generico is kept separate from Sami Zayn - probably because he has zero faith in the wwe handling him properly and wants to keep the El Generico character relevant as a fall back option he could go right back into *without missing any paychecks. * It makes a lot of sense given the wwe goes out of their way to own everything about the Sami Zayn character that he protects what he has/owns.


Except for his 90 days.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Sami Zayn, Justin Gabriel, Seth Rollins and Evan Bourne make a new One Direction based stable in the WWE.


They're all cute enough. Someone will have to forcibly hold Rollins down and moisturize his bleached hair, though.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Asenath said:


> They're all cute enough. Someone will have to forcibly hold Rollins down and moisturize his bleached hair, though.


Who honestly cares?


----------



## Prayer Police

NexSES said:


> Except for his 90 days.


He can still book shows as long as he doesn't make any TV appearances.


----------



## CactusJamie

ahhh... if he does own the El Generico name, that explains why the WWE changed it. Madusa owned her name but Vince didn't want to pay her to use it so she became Alundra Blayze. So I'm guessing he doesn't want to pay for the El Genericao name either. And would rather use a name the WWE CAN copyright.


----------



## RDEvans

They could have Easily just renamed him to Generico on El Generico Uno that way Vince would not be able to own El Generico and Rami can use it in the indies if he decides to one day leave the WWE


----------



## CactusJamie

Combat Analyst said:


> Shouldn't the greatest wrestlers be able to work with a limited moveset? Look at HBK, He put on 2 consecutive classics with Undertaker @ Wrestlemania, and none of the movesets were overly complex, or in abundance.


Steve Austin had 4 moves in the WWF: punch, punch, punch and Stunner. And the WWE fans loved it. The same fans who love John Cena. The company doesn't care about impressing true wrestling fans, they just want their crowds to cheer or boo loud. A great wrestler can work a great match using only punches, sure. In front of a crowd that expects that crap. Give em a Benoit vs. Angle Wrestlemania match though and pay attention because that is how it's done right. RVD said on the Bloodstained Memoirs DVD that WWE fans want to see the same moves from the same guys every time. They don't want to see anything new. And he was right. And when I say WWE fans, I'm talking the masses you see on TV, not people who are true fans of the real wrestling. Sammy or Generico will always be a great wrestler who doesn't have to rely on punches, but he has a spectacular move set and to have him use a tornado ddt for a finisher is just tragic. I know the WWE policy on piledrivers and brainbusters, but accidents happen with many types of moves. Misawa was killed by a belly to back suplex. Plum Mariko died from a powerbomb. Moves we see all the time. But Lawler did piledrivers for decades and did them safe and everything was ok. Owen's square driver that busted Austin's neck was maybe too risky, even for those 2 technicians (yes, Austin did have some serious ring skills before the Stone Cold persona), so there are moves that shouldn't be tried I think, but Vince has gone a little too far this time. Sometimes I think he signs guys just so the competition can't get them and use them right.


----------



## #deathwish

When is Sami Zayn scheduled to make his TV debut?


----------



## Murph

Sami Zayn is far from one of their worst names, at least it stands out a little. Million miles better than "Adrian Neville".


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Sami Zayn supposed to sound like Amazin' 

Or maybe something in French?


----------



## Bryan D.

Murph said:


> Sami Zayn is far from one of their worst names, at least it stands out a little. Million miles better than "Adrian Neville".


I kinda like Adrian Neville. I think it's far better than PAC.


----------



## the fox

sami zayn is an arabic name


----------



## #deathwish

Bryan D. said:


> I kinda like Adrian Neville. I think it's far better than PAC.


Seconded. A hell of a lot better than Bray Wyatt too.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I'd be a bit afraid to sign with WWE knowing they'd change me from head to toe. why cant they let these guys be themselves?


----------



## Prayer Police

RAW is Generico!!!!


----------



## RDEvans

I'm, surprised his profile hasn't been added to the NXT site yet...


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

VegaQB said:


> Retire Rey, get the f out Sin Cara! We have a new & better underdog right deree


Sin Cara is a jobber, he would probably job for generico when he comes to Raw or Smackdown


----------



## Rah

Slight necro, and a copy from my post in the Other Section, but I think it's definitely worth a read for any fans of his. It's a long read, however.

I didn't take much notice, admittedly, of Michael Ryan's passing (mostly due to not having heard of him before) but El Generico's out of character tweet was quite moving in his admiration, linking to what is perhaps one of the better "lore" tales surrounding the debut of a wrestler - Generico's own. It's a republication of an older story but its eloquence and history definitely makes it a must read for any wrestling fan. Like I say, my knowledge on Canadian wrestling is exceedingly limited so I haven't come across his works before but simply from this article I can surmise that wrestling has lost a truly exceptional fan. A fan who, perhaps, gave birth to El Generico's career.



Spoiler: I Am El Generico's Father




*I am El Generico’s Father
The Secret Origin of the Generic Luchadore*

_ “Inquissima haec bellorum condicio est: prospera omnes sibi indicant, aduersa uni imputantur“
“This is an unfair thing about war wrestling: victory is claimed by all, failure to one alone“_
-Tacitus, Agricola 27:1

I started going to IWS shows in late 2001. Immediately, I started writing about the shows for the wrestling web-site slashwrestling.com run by Christopher Robin Zimmerman, which eventually morphed into the message board The W. At the time, I was still trying to find my voice and what I ended up writing about the IWS were ridiculously long move by move descriptions of the shows, made even more ridiculous by my inability to get basic facts right: like which official reffed what match or whether the DJ was a girl – or a guy with long hair – or which Hardcore Ninja was which. Despite that (or perhaps because of it), the wrestlers and the IWS owner, PCP Crazy F’N Manny, seemed to like what I wrote. Eventually, in January 2003, this would lead to Manny giving me a spot on the IWS booking committee and a job as the IWS publicist.

The main reason that Manny decided to hire me was because of an argument that I got into with one of his wrestlers: Anthony Tonin aka TNT. At the time, TNT was using a technical heel gimmick – claiming that he was the best technical wrestler in Québec. I love technical heels, and at the time TNT had as much right to that gimmick as anyone, since he had spent time wrestling for Les Thatcher’s Heartland Wrestling Association when it was still a WWF development territory. But I couldn’t support TNT’s version of the gimmick, because TNT refused to act like a technical heel in the ring. Specifically, he refused to stretch people and he especially refused to stretch rookies, which to me was inexcusable. Being put in the ring with a rookie and not stretching him is almost immoral by my standards.

A couple of weeks after writing a scathing online attack on TNT’s (in)abilities, the IWS put on an outdoor show during the Montreal Fringe Festival. After the show, I introduced myself to TNT and we had a very good-natured argument about his ability in the ring and his gimmick. Under the circumstances, he was very gracious to me, confirming my suspicion that he was too nice for his gimmick.

TNT objected to my demands for him to stretch people on two grounds: first, he explained that he had trained or helped train most of the kids that he faced, so he didn’t want to hurt them. I countered that I wasn’t asking him to hurt them, just to make it look like he was hurting them. TNT’s second point was more pertinent, he worried that stretching his opponent – humiliating them – would kill their heat and end their careers before they even started. I argued that the opposite was true – that the bigger a dick that TNT was, the bigger a face – a hero – his opponent could be; that a rookie would get more cheers by landing one offensive move in a squash than by fighting TNT in an even-steven match. We agreed to disagree on that point.

Little did I know that this argument would lead to the creation of El Generico.

_“Cactus Jack, Norman tried to be an angel out there, but you wouldn’t let him, because you were not the devil. People can talk about your bumps all they want, but until you learn to be the devil in the ring, you will never be fully all that you can.”_
-Terry Funk

While I was busy quoting Terry Funk’s advice for Mick Foley to TNT, Manny was listening. After all the fans dispersed and the IWS ring was packed back in the truck, Manny and TNT talked. They agreed that at the next IWS show, TNT would take a rookie into the ring and stretch the crap out of him in an elongated squash. How they picked their victim is more legend than truth, to be honest.

_“When the legend becomes fact, print the legend.“_
-The Man Who Shot Liberty Vallance

According to one story, he was a red-headed Mexican who washed dishes in the kitchen of the pool bar Le Skratch where the IWS did their monthly shows. According to a more embroidered story, he was a native of Tijuana who trained in lucha libre in his hometown, until he was banished in disgrace after dropping one of his fellow students on their head with an illegal brain-buster. The wrestler who became El Generico fled north, searching for a place with greater compassion – and harder heads – where he could wrestle as he pleased. Somehow, this search brought him to Laval.

A more prosaic version of the story suggests that he was a young wrestler working the smaller Québec indy feds who picked either the worst possible moment or the best possible moment to pester Manny for an opportunity. Like all the best wrestling legends, all of the stories are true and none of them are.

The day of the show, Manny – perhaps feeling guilty about throwing the kid to the wolf – decided to send him out under a hood (i.e. wearing a mask.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Damien ran a table during the shows selling bootleg Japanese wrestling tapes and authentic Mexican wrestling masks. Manny took an Octagon mask off Damien’s table and gave it to the rookie to wear in the match.

According to IWS lore, in broken English, the young red-headed Mexican protested that he would be wearing someone else’s mask – a huge violation of the sacred traditions of Lucha Libre. Manny pointed out that he was only going to wear it for one match; that Octagon would probably never even hear about it; that it was to protect him from being branded a jobber; and did he want spend the rest of his life washing dishes?

In the back, Manny and his DJ, Tony Falcone, chose the most generic Mexican music possible. (The Bouncing Souls only came later.) One of the IWS wrestlers, Dylan Joffre aka Kid Kamikaze, gave the rookie his training pants from the wrestling school run by WWE veteran Jacques Rougeau Junior. One of the valets used a magic marker to cover the rookie in temporary tattoos, all in an effort to make him look like the most generic luchador possible – the epitome of the one night joke jobber.

Which is how Brian the Guppie, the IWS ring announcer, came to announce the IWS debut of Tijuana native, El Generico, the Generic Luchadore.

Much to TNT’s annoyance, El Generico tried to rally the crowd to his side from the outset by shouting “Olé!” and the IWS crowd gave a good-natured “Olé!” back. This back and forth banter between El Generico and the crowd continued during the opening minute, until TNT lost it and murdered El Generico with a vicious Stan Hansen lariat and then stepped on his neck, screaming at him “Olé! NOW, you son-of-a-bitch!” Well, the IWS crowd didn’t like that much. Who was TNT to be stealing their fun? TNT eventually broke off choking El Generico to put him into a surfboard variant which left one hand free, so that TNT could pull back on El Generico’s arms with one hand and swat the back of his head with the other.

It was at this point that the IWS crowd had an epiphany – a moment of clarity. It was at this point that the crowd switched from chanting “Olé!” to echo El Generico because it was fun to do and started chanting “OLÉ!” on their own because – well, for lots of reasons. Because they wanted to support El Generico; because they hated TNT; because they suddenly realized that everyone else in Le Skratch was chanting; because they suddenly believed that if they kept chanting El Generico could win.

It was a “Tinker-Bell” moment.

So they chanted – no WE chanted, and the harder TNT stretched El Generico, the harder we chanted; the more brutal TNT was, the harder we chanted; the more TNT hated it, the harder we chanted, until TNT was reduced to strangling El Generico with a scissors hold so that he could cut off the “Olé!” from his opponent while cutting off the crowd’s “OLÉ!” by keeping his hands over his ears.

Finally, in frustration, TNT grabbed a chair and pillmanized El Generico’s neck, silencing us… but only briefly. As TNT stood outside the ring, he was forced to shout at IWS referee Ruffneck over a massive “OLÉ!” chant. TNT insisted that Ruffneck count him out, giving the victory to the seemingly-crippled El Generico. TNT tried to grab the mike to shift the blame for what he had done to El Generico’s neck to us, but the chanting only grew louder and TNT eventually gave up and went to the back. Our chanting only stopped when El Generico was carried to the back himself.

In the back, Manny looked down at the bruised luchadore and said, “You do realize, now you’re stuck with the mask?”

As the dust cleared, a few things were clear. We did not know who El Generico was, but we wanted him back. That night, the IWS fans chose the man that they would cheer for more; cheer for louder; cheer for over and above anyone else. That night, we turned El Generico from a joke to a fixture. That night, we created El Generico. That night, we earned the right to say…

I am El Generico’s Father.​



- source


----------



## Combat Analyst

Lost hope for Generico.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Combat Analyst said:


> Lost hope for Generico.


What do you mean?


----------



## december_blue

Combat Analyst said:


> Lost hope for Generico.


Why?


----------



## KatmaNetwork

Ole!


----------



## DSOHT

He will not see main roster without a mask, I bet you.


----------



## RDEvans

when are they gonna add his profile to the NXT site?


----------



## december_blue

RDEvans said:


> when are they gonna add his profile to the NXT site?


Probably soon, there a few profiles that need to be added to the site.


----------



## TL Hopper

- WWE officials in developmental have told Sami Zayn, the former El Generico, to slow down and not do so many high spots. The feeling is that he’s really good, very intelligent and does good promos. Officials like the spots he does but don’t want him to do so many in one match.


Oh gee, WWE wants him to dumb down his act so he doesn't make others with 3 moves look bad...


----------



## THANOS

TL Hopper said:


> - WWE officials in developmental have told Sami Zayn, the former El Generico, to slow down and not do so many high spots. The feeling is that he’s really good, very intelligent and does good promos. Officials like the spots he does but don’t want him to do so many in one match.
> 
> 
> Oh gee, WWE wants him to dumb down his act so he doesn't make others with 3 moves look bad...


I fucking despise wwe's officials. They've watered down Bryan, Punk, Cesaro, and Ohno since they signed which is absolutely horrid, and now Generico, and prbbably Callihan once he signs.


----------



## TL Hopper

I hate the new "style" of WWE matches. Same spots every match - cross armbreaker, brogue kick, AA, bla bla bla....And the announcers selling what limb the guy is working over during the match. Meanwhile each match is 4minutes and tells no story.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TL Hopper said:


> - WWE officials in developmental have told Sami Zayn, the former El Generico, to slow down and not do so many high spots. The feeling is that he’s really good, very intelligent and does good promos. Officials like the spots he does but don’t want him to do so many in one match.
> 
> 
> Oh gee, WWE wants him to dumb down his act so he doesn't make others with 3 moves look bad...


I agree, the WWE needs to go back and watch stuff from the AE so see how matches can have more than just 4 or 5 moves per match and be great.
Hell go watch some of those WCW cruiserweight matches. That is what gets people into matches.


----------



## DaBaws29

I don't see the problem with what the officials said hell they even praised him, if he does multiple high spots in one match it would ruin his chances of having a long career. He should save his high spots for PPVs and title matches.


----------



## Genking48

Yeah because Austin had soo many moves right...

It's not supposed to be filled with moves, keep it simple and repetitive so the children can follow, recognize and cheer for the stuff which they know.


----------



## DSOHT

Wow, El Generico is actually a good speaker too ; buy why do I have a feeling that they will make him tag with this guy


----------



## Klee

Tinkerbell said:


> Yeah because Austin had soo many moves right...
> 
> It's not supposed to be filled with moves, keep it simple and repetitive so the children can follow, recognize and cheer for the stuff which they know.


Firstly, Austins one of the greatest workers of all time. 

Secondly, Whilst what you put is probably correct, it's garbage and shouldn't be that way.


----------



## Genking48

Cloverleaf said:


> Firstly, Austins one of the greatest workers of all time.
> 
> Secondly, Whilst what you put is probably correct, it's garbage and shouldn't be that way.


I'm not denying that Austin is a great worker, I'm just saying that even during the attitude era Austin didn't use that many more moves than what the guys today are using.


----------



## Shazayum

TL Hopper said:


> - WWE officials in developmental have told Sami Zayn, the former El Generico, to slow down and not do so many high spots. The feeling is that he’s really good, very intelligent and does good promos. Officials like the spots he does but don’t want him to do so many in one match.
> 
> 
> Oh gee, WWE wants him to dumb down his act so he doesn't make others with 3 moves look bad...


There really is no problem with this. They never asked him to stop doing high spots completely, only tone it down. In fact, if his "act" means doing a million different high spots every single match, well then I don't think I want to see him wrestle.


----------



## Stanford

> - WWE officials in developmental have told Sami Zayn, the former El Generico, to slow down and not do so many high spots. The feeling is that he’s really good, very intelligent and does good promos. Officials like the spots he does but don’t want him to do so many in one match.
> 
> 
> Oh gee, WWE wants him to dumb down his act so he doesn't make others with 3 moves look bad...


Perhaps these "officials" think that spamming high spots is ridiculous, and that Generico is better than that. There are plenty of promotions that are all about non-stop high spots, if that's what you're into. Go watch those.


----------



## Stanford

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, the WWE needs to go back and watch stuff from the AE so see how matches can have more than just 4 or 5 moves per match and be great.
> Hell go watch some of those WCW cruiserweight matches. That is what gets people into matches.


You're confusing terms here. Moves and high spots are not the same thing.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

First NXT Promo, in ring debut next week.


----------



## Shazayum

Well spoken guy. Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## THANOS

ErrybodyTaps said:


> First NXT Promo, in ring debut next week.












El Generico really does seem to be the total package doesn't he. He's got great mic skills, excellent ring ability, and a great marketable look. WWE would have to be idiots to screw him up! I really do hope that they eventually allow him to use the BRAINBUSTAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! even though they seem to dislike head impact moves. The fact they let Ambrose use the headlock driver is very encouraging though.

EDIT: He also reminds me a bit of Marshall from How I Met Your Mother with his coyness. It's a brand of humble that I will gladly buy into and support, just like Bryan's.


----------



## Mr. I

He's going to get over big. Not only is he a spectacular wrestler, he's what you'd call a "q t 3.14" outside of the ring. He's already likable and he's only had one 30 second promo. Comes across as really charming and well spoken.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

Great first promo from Sami. Looks and sounds like a genuinely friendly guy which is probably a good look to have in WWE.


----------



## x78

Promo was alright if a little smarmy, not sure why he was dressed like a golfer though. Along with Ohno dressing like a snooker player there are some pretty weird outfits on NXT.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Promo was alright if a little smarmy, not sure why he was dressed like a golfer though. Along with Ohno dressing like a snooker player there are some pretty weird outfits on NXT.


Smarmy? That was one of the most genuinely humble promos I've seen, how was it in any way smarmy?


----------



## Genking48

x78 said:


> Promo was alright if a little smarmy, not sure why he was dressed like a golfer though. Along with Ohno dressing like a snooker player there are some pretty weird outfits on NXT.


actually it more reminds me of the type of clothing that Sheamus tends to wear when he's not wearing wrestling gear.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Smarmy? That was one of the most genuinely humble promos I've seen, how was it in any way smarmy?


The way he was talking to Renee was, a little. It was alright for his first time though like I said.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> Promo was alright if a little smarmy, not sure why he was dressed like a golfer though. Along with Ohno dressing like a snooker player there are some pretty weird outfits on NXT.


I've never seen a pro-snooker player dress like Ohno.

Zayn dressed more like formal Sheamus to me than a golfer.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Right, he definitely has a gimmick, for the life of me though I can't figure it out though. I'm intrigued and I'll probably start watching NXT again (was always good, just never had time) to see how this unfolds.

As for the high spots, they said to lower the number of them not take them out and I see the logic of that. You diminish the impact of the moves if you use them too many times and there is the stereotype that Indy high flyers will abandon all psychology and story telling if it means they get to go a corkscrew dragonrana moonsault to the outside off a ladder through a flaming glass table. Also he's technically a rookie so they might want to book him as such. It just means when he does them at big PPV's they'll be more special.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zayn's promo reminded me of a Christian's promo style.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I've never seen a pro-snooker player dress like Ohno.
> 
> Zayn dressed more like formal Sheamus to me than a golfer.











Standard snooker attire.


----------



## CactusJamie

Well, next week Sammy should be on NXT wrestling (I think in 2 matches even), so hopefully the gimmick makes more sense them.

I was kind of thinking it reminded me of a guy you'd see in a "traditional ale" type of commercial or something. Wearing plaid shorts and socks that are pulled up way too high.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Zayn - sharp dressed man gimmick.

I'm down. :generico


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> Standard snooker attire.


Ah, that one time he bothered to come across as professional.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

I hear management really likes him, they just want him to stop with the high spots. Hes been impressing the right people.


----------



## Mr. I

GOD said:


> I hear management really likes him, they just want him to stop with the high spots. Hes been impressing the right people.


They don't want him to stop his high spots, that was emphasized in the Observer, all they want him to do is do fewer of them, because they will cut his career short and they want longevity in their performers.


----------



## Stanford

x78 said:


> Standard snooker attire.


So... one time.


----------



## Daiko

The way he just slides into the camera view amused me a bit.. Can't wait for his debut!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stanford said:


> You're confusing terms here. Moves and high spots are not the same thing.


HIgh spots like Jeff Hardy no? And didnt the cruiser weights of WCW do a ton of high spots like those flips off the top ropes.
or is Generic doing crazier things than that


----------



## Wcthesecret

birthday_massacre said:


> HIgh spots like Jeff Hardy no? And didnt the cruiser weights of WCW do a ton of high spots like those flips off the top ropes.
> or is Generic doing crazier things than that


...his name is SAMI ZAYN!!! And he's probably gonna do those spots as signatures and finishers now.


----------



## CactusJamie

Wcthesecret said:


> ...his name is SAMI ZAYN!!! And he's probably gonna do those spots as signatures and finishers now.


Yeah, El Generico said in his Montreal farewell speech that he was going back to Mexico. To live with orphans or something. I couldn't make out what he said. Despite his years in North America, he still retains his natural thick accent from his homeland, Mexico.

So clearly Sami cannot be El Generico. They both have excellent beards though.

I would love to see Generico show up at some point, but the same way Dude Love and Cactus Jack arrived in the WWF, and to a lesser extent the current Joseph Park/Abyss angle.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I think the only reason why they took off the mask is because his previous gimmick was so good and is money material, that they decided to test the waters by having wrestle without a mask and try becoming over with that. If that doesn't work they will always have a great gimmick to fall back on.

People where pissed by them removing his mask, I wasn't and only saw it as a smart move by WWE. He'll be El Generico in due time.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

CactusJamie said:


> Yeah, El Generico said in his Montreal farewell speech that he was going back to Mexico. To live with orphans or something. I couldn't make out what he said. Despite his years in North America, he still retains his natural thick accent from his homeland, Mexico.
> 
> *So clearly Sami cannot be El Generico.* They both have excellent beards though.
> 
> I would love to see Generico show up at some point, but the same way Dude Love and Cactus Jack arrived in the WWF, and to a lesser extent the current Joseph Park/Abyss angle.


Maybe they'll go the Joseph Park gimmick route though? Might work.


----------



## Xiphias

Shelter said:


> I'm so happy that he is keeping his mask, I was already thinking that they would take it off.


Well it worked for Del Rio.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...:hmm::shock:shocked::evil::geniusI believe that have just had an epiphany. it's quite simples really. I'm American btw, I only know that commercial quote from British streams, also guys, a rape commercial? Really? Really? Seriously? Nvm back to my epiphany. My epiphany is that he might be going the mick foley route or black reign route or hurricane route, he'll play the role of Sami zayn for some of the time that he's there, and sometimes he'll play the role of el generico some of the time he's there, and no one will be the wiser. :clapah yes, it's good being a genius.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Am I to late for all the IWC nerd rage over the wrestler-formerly-known-as-el Generico yet?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

CruelAngel77 said:


> Am I to late for all the IWC nerd rage over the wrestler-formerly-known-as-el Generico yet?


Most people are finally willing to give Sami Zayn a chance. So a tad bit late, yes.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Sami will be decent. Okay it's no El Gen, but the E could easily have him go down the mask route in the future if they wanted, let them try something new.


----------



## CruelAngel77

I'm still really looking forward to what Sami Zayn will develop into. He'll get over regardless of his face being exposed because the guy knows how to appeal to people. I can't wait to see him on the main roster facing all his old ROH/PWG/etc buddies. This is turning into a indie wrestling college reunion!


----------



## Virgil_85

I have a feeling he'll be a bit like Bryan, in that they'll put him over on TV despite not appearing to the casual fan to be anything that special, and then the internet/indie fans will bring the rest of the casual fans around eventually.


----------



## DaBaws29

Does he curently have a gimmick?


----------



## Punkhead

DaBaws29 said:


> Does he curently have a gimmick?


On the indys he had a gimmick of 'generic luchador' (El *Generico*). I doubt he will have a gimmick in WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well I'm sure he'll have something to his character. Most do. We're only going by one promo currently so we'll have to wait and see what goes down. Only a few days till we'll see how his match vs Hawkins plays out. 

Unbelievably excited.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Hawkins is a pretty good worker, not used nearly enough but he's pretty good. I think Zayn and him will have a good, exciting match.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Maybe they could make him a variation on the character. For anyone who has seen the trailer for Kick Ass 2 would know about General Stars and Stripes. I keep thinking that kind of character would be a great variation for him if he didn't want to give away the rights to El Generico.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Anybody got another link to the vid? WWE got the original taken down.


----------



## xD7oom

Didn't know he's arabic! wow, first real Arabian wrestler in WWE. He's from Syria for those who didn't know.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

xD7oom said:


> Didn't know he's arabic! wow, first real Arabian wrestler in WWE. He's from Syria for those who didn't know.


Isn't Damien Sandow of Arabic birth?


----------



## xD7oom

^ I think his father is American and his mother is from Lebanon.


----------

